# giving up standard life.



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's no secret my views on society and the government etc.. and with that other thread earlier with that guy talking about enslavement and being a pawn in corporate chess, i think iv finaly been tipped over the edge and i am now dead set on giving up our house, selling most of our possessions and buying a caravan or 2. Iv been up all night researching and I'm pretty excited. I just told the Mrs and she doesn't seem too impressed just yet but she will come round. I am also un registering as self employed, and I'm gonna get us all private health care and send the girl to private school or just have her a private tutor.

Only problem that I'm coming across atm is most nice holiday parks/sites will only sit you for 10.5 months or else you have to pay council tax, so it's either gonna be 6 weeks holiday or move to a different park every winter. My plan atm is to get 2 fairly large tourers and remodel them, one will have just 3 bedrooms with a little bathroom and the other will be a large open plan living/dining/ kitchen. I'm buying the woman a bmw x5 which should be plenty enough power to tow them when we need to. And I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax. Yes it can be done and yes can still be insured 

Anybody else done anything similar? I presume it will take a while to get used to having less space and obvs gonna lose some home comforts but i think in the long run its gonna be so much better, more natural environment to bring the kids up in. No more heavy utility bills, taxes, expensive rent, just easy living and nature on the doorstep. I'm finaly opting out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Living wise, I'm sure there are things I have not yet thought about, potential problems I may face in a caravan.. i dont really know much about them so any advise is welcome!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Touring caravans aren't built to be lived in and will deteriorate quickly if used that way, it will also invalidate manufacturers warranties for the appliances etc. Also the internal walls are integral to the structure and rigidity of the unit so i wouldn't advise chopping one about.

UK tourers will be a maximum of 21ft internal and 7ft 6 external, you're better off looking at European vans as they will be a little bigger and have different internal layouts, look at the ones the pikeys use like Hobby, Tabbert etc.

I was a caravan dealer for 10 years so talk from experience.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Touring caravans aren't built to be lived in and will deteriorate quickly if used that way, it will also invalidate manufacturers warranties for the appliances etc. Also the internal walls are integral to the structure and rigidity of the unit so i wouldn't advise chopping one about.
> 
> UK tourers will be a maximum of 21ft internal and 7ft 6 external, you're better off looking at European vans as they will be a little bigger and have different internal layouts, look at the ones the pikeys use like Hobby, Tabbert etc.
> 
> I was a caravan dealer for 10 years so talk from experience.


Nice one cheers mate! I only plan to live in these for a few years anyway until iv saved a decent wedge to buy a decent sized static.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to work on a large holiday park and a lot of owners will accept a backhand and let you stay the 6weeks and turn a blind eye to it!just visit some parks and ask a few owners.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some of the statics are awesome, the ones with the wood cladding that make them look like log cabins are awesome.

I'm fairly sure that there are sites you can live on but have to move off for 2 weeks a year or something, laws may have changed though as i got out of it in 2007.

Most sites are owned by The Caravan Club or The Camping And Caravaning club, the people that run them will most likely be little Hitlers, you'd be better of finding a smaller independentantly owned site and strike a deal up with the owner. As long as you can convince them you're not a pikey you'll be alright.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you think such ideas are fair on your kids? They'll grow up to be the weird kids with that crazy dad...... I don't disagree with what your doing but would wait till they were 18 so as not to impose such things on them


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny2795 said:


> I used to work on a large holiday park and a lot of owners will accept a backhand and let you stay the 6weeks and turn a blind eye to it!just visit some parks and ask a few owners.


Now that's what I wanted to here!! :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Canal boat, or in your case c*anal* boat.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you think such ideas are fair on your kids? They'll grow up to be the weird kids with that crazy dad...... I don't disagree with what your doing but would wait till they were 18 so as not to impose such things on them


How would it be anything but fair on the kids? They will be brought up to not give a **** what other people think of them, they are going to have a home, have good health, education, and plenty of love and care which is more than what most others get. We are not going to be the weird family.. its everyone else that's weird :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Canal boat, or in your case c*anal* boat.


Haha iv actually looked at those before but they are small and pokey and would mean relocation which isn't possible atm as the boys are week on week off between us and their dad.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> How would it be anything but fair on the kids? They will be brought up to not give a **** what other people think of them, they are going to have a home, have good health, education, and plenty of love and care which is more than what most others get. We are not going to be the weird family.. its everyone else that's weird :lol:


you`ll need barbour jackets a tranny van and to whistle as you speak with the most common word being "boi" .

@Sambuca lived in a static he`ll be able to tell you how cramped they are :lol:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I lived in a caravan for a short while,

when the sun is shining and you're sat outside with the bbq doing its thing it's great.

But the reality is life isn't all Sunday afternoons and living in a van is a pain.

They are freezing in winter, every time it rains you're in for a sleepless night because of the noise, the lack of space is a nightmare, walking across the site to the real toilets in all weathers when you need a dump and/or a shower?

Not to mention emptying you own toilet..

I couldn't imagine how hard living in one with young kids would be.

But to answer your question I/we paid £90 a week cash and stayed year round, (we should of has two weeks away but paying cash solved that issue) we had space for the van (big hobby)and two parking spaces, electric, use of the shower block and bins emptied from the end of the pitch.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> I lived in a caravan for a short while,
> 
> when the sun is shining and you're sat outside with the bbq doing its thing it's great.
> 
> ...


I know it's by no means easy and their are certainly going to be annoyances like with the sound of the rain but you could put these kids in a hurricane and they wouldn't wake up haha. What kind of site where you on? A small indy or a club type one?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> you`ll need barbour jackets a tranny van and to whistle as you speak with the most common word being "boi" .
> 
> @Sambuca lived in a static he`ll be able to tell you how cramped they are :lol:


Mine was a tourer lol loved every minute of it. Also love my three bed semi lol

I had all mod cons and sky tv lol

plus when I sold it it furnished my house with change as good tourers hold money


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Personally I think your off your rocker starting such a venture with kids. Your life views are one thing but personally don't think it's all that fair. Each to their own n all that. Good luck tho!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tekkers why don't you buy a plot of a land in the country and build a bad ass log cabin or something?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know it's by no means easy and their are certainly going to be annoyances like with the sound of the rain but you could put these kids in a hurricane and they wouldn't wake up haha. What kind of site where you on? A small indy or a club type one?


Privately owned independent,

It was fishing lake camp site, so while it was quite busy day to day, it was also a decent place to be, lovely half hour walks round the lakes with the dogs etc.

Still wouldn't recommend it to someone who has kids, massive step back in quality of life IMHO.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Essentially you want to to become a bit of a pikey? Lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

your the first person I know who wants to be a traveller...I was a Manager at 2 Caravan Parks, and we allowed Caravans etc to stay longer than the season, for a small price, so yeah, plenty will allow it...Might seem great for first month, but that soon changes...Absolute ****e for kids, issues with drainage, vandalism etc...awful idea for your kids, but great idea if it was just you


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought u were making 120k à year. Living in a cardboard box wont help with money management.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Tekkers why don't you buy a plot of a land in the country and build a bad ass log cabin or something?


Owning land means you are tied down mate. I don't want that. Plus I want easy water, electric, a sense of community still with a park.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zola said:


> Essentially you want to to become a bit of a pikey? Lol


No, a pikeys is a derogatory slur for irish travelers, I'm not irish and i dont realy want to travel lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, a pikeys is a derogatory slur for irish travelers, I'm not irish and i dont realy want to travel lol.


But you want to live in a caravan and get around having to pay taxes... :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> I thought u were making 120k à year. Living in a cardboard box wont help with money management.


What does money management have to do with anything?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> But you want to live in a caravan and get around having to pay taxes... :whistling:


It's not so much getting around paying taxes, it's a case of not allowing myself and my family to be royaly robbed over and over again. Which is essentially what it is. Legal robbery. I don't wish myself to be a part of it anymore and certainly not my kids.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep


Pikey :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Unregister your car and give it your own plate? Sounds interesting. How are you going to do this? What's your own plate going to look like?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd just go straight to a static - they arnt much dearer. I've a decent one (three bed - but no central heating) on a site in Ireland and it cost us 20 000 euro.

I'm sure home schooling (tutor) would work out easier (cheaper) than private school.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Never heard of anyone actually wanting to live the pikey life style.

Why not buy one of them little rides you put 20p and a little car goes back and first for 1 min to put outside


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

We know a couple who did this a few years ago - though she moved out in February because she couldn't stand it anymore, and three months of constant rain & having to trudge across a cold, muddy, windswept field every time she wanted a shower or a sh!t was too much for her to bear.

If your lass is an enthusiatic outdoorsy type, then you're in with a chance. If she's not keen & needs talking round, then I'd bet good money that this will not end well.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Unregister your car and give it your own plate? Sounds interesting. How are you going to do this? What's your own plate going to look like?


Yeah mate you have no lawful right to register your car, when you register your car to the dvla you give them the rights over your vehicle, which means you have to play by their rules. If you don't register it with them you don't need tax, there's quite a bit about it online and youtube videos of a guy driving with no number plate and the police let him go. The government just dupe you into believing you have to do all this **** when actually you don't. It's just a trick.

The government is a corporation for profit, so are the courts, the police, look em up mate they are all listed as businesses, alot of them with shareholders. The gov isn't there for us its their for profit and it has always been that way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Never heard of anyone actually wanting to live the pikey life style.
> 
> Why not buy one of them little rides you put 20p and a little car goes back and first for 1 min to put outside


What would be the point of that?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate you have no lawful right to register your car, when you register your car to the dvla you give them the rights over your vehicle, which means you have to play by their rules. If you don't register it with them you don't need tax, there's quite a bit about it online and youtube videos of a guy driving with no number plate and the police let him go. The government just dupe you into believing you have to do all this **** when actually you don't. It's just a trick.
> 
> The government is a corporation for profit, so are the courts, the police, look em up mate they are all listed as businesses, alot of them with shareholders. The gov isn't there for us its their for profit and it has always been that way.


Every video iv see of people trying this has ended badly for the person.

I lived in a caravan for a year and it is ****e. Emptying the toilet or running to the camp toilets, shivering with a blanket and jacket on, cars getting scratched by kids on bikes etc.

Sounds like hell on earth to me


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What would be the point of that?


potential money earner and plus it would be more traveller like having some kind of fair ground ride.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Every video iv see of people trying this has ended badly for the person.
> 
> I lived in a caravan for a year and it is ****e. Emptying the toilet or running to the camp toilets, shivering with a blanket and jacket on, cars getting scratched by kids on bikes etc.
> 
> Sounds like hell on earth to me


Heating is pretty good i think in most of them, there are thermostats just like in a house.

Emptying a toilet cassette is a small price to pay i think. I don't mind any of that stuff.

And yeah I don't know a great deal about the car registrations I'm gonna look at that in more detail when I have time.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Dan you need to get yourself somewhere out in the sticks and live by your own rules the majority of the time, i know circumstances are tying you at the moment but worth looking at mate-island life is different to mainstream living and by far better.


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

I would think long and hard about this before deciding it is the way to go. You may dislike how the government and things are 'spying' or controlling everyone, but if you are just a 'normal' individual and don't do illegal stuff 24/7, they don't give a **** what you are doing.

Everytime you log online, you are tracked. If you have an iPhone, Apple constantly check where you are, there is no way to stop it logging this stuff. If you are logged into Facebook (facebook doesn't have to be open, it just has to be so that when you type in facebook.com you are automatically logged in, - this is called a "cookie") then facebook tracks EVERY website you visit and for how long.

The government monitors everything, but it never comes into play until you do something wrong. If you go into a trailer park, you gotta be paying cash, have no bank account, use fake names, take the kids out school to become even slightly off the radar.

What I am saying is, you will never become off the radar, and you are in the system whether you like it or not. Make the best out of the situation and take the tin-foil hat off, they'll track u anyway.

EDIT - But then again, I don't know you, your circumstances, or anything, so each case is different !


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm buying the woman a bmw x5 which should be plenty enough power to tow them when we need to. And I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax. Yes it can be done and yes can still be insured
> 
> Anybody else done anything similar?


Dave, that enigmatic freeman on the land of youtube fame tried that shit. Doesn't work.

His car was impounded, he was arrested for trying his retarded FMOTL bobbins.

Last I heard he hadn't got his car back, and I did hear rumour that it had been crushed.

Still, maybe you'll get lucky and not get stopped.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazy G said:


> I would think long and hard about this before deciding it is the way to go. You may dislike how the government and things are 'spying' or controlling everyone, but if you are just a 'normal' individual and don't do illegal stuff 24/7, they don't give a **** what you are doing.
> 
> Everytime you log online, you are tracked. If you have an iPhone, Apple constantly check where you are, there is no way to stop it logging this stuff. If you are logged into Facebook (facebook doesn't have to be open, it just has to be so that when you type in facebook.com you are automatically logged in, - this is called a "cookie") then facebook tracks EVERY website you visit and for how long.
> 
> ...


Iv thought long and hard about it since I was about 7 years old mate. Iv always known that our way of life that's seen as "the norm" is a load of bollox and iv never wanted to be a part of it. I'm now in a position where it's possible to drop out, atleast as much as I can.

I don't care if the government see what Web pages I view or even know where I am, I'm not gonna use fake names or anything like that lol. I'm just gonna refuse their existence. The worst that will happen is that is they lock me up for a bit or steal my family's home which would just prove more what they are really about.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

husky said:


> Dan you need to get yourself somewhere out in the sticks and live by your own rules the majority of the time, i know circumstances are tying you at the moment but worth looking at mate-island life is different to mainstream living and by far better.


I would mate but i can't leave the area coz of the kids


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax. Yes it can be done and yes can still be insured


Surely if you do this, you will have no legal right to drive it on a public highway - and if you do, the police will have a legal right to impound or clamp it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Surely if you do this, you will have no legal right to drive it on a public highway - and if you do, the police will have a legal right to impound or clamp it.


You have every right to drive your car. The police have no right to take it.. Atleast that's what iv read so far but im no expert on the subject. I will be reading more into it tonight.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> You have every right to drive your car. The police have no right to take it.. Atleast that's what iv read so far but im no expert on the subject. I will be reading more into it tonight.


There is no legal RIGHT to drive a vehicle on a public road. All there is, is a qualified privilege.

On the other hand, you have legal RIGHTS to be able to use public (excluding motorways) roads as a pedestrian, cyclist, or horse rider.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> You have every right to drive your car. The police have no right to take it.. Atleast that's what iv read so far but im no expert on the subject. I will be reading more into it tonight.


For the sake of a few hundred quid a year on insurance and tax it's not worth risking it.

Get a lazy copper who doesn't know the law and they'll probably let you off cos it's the easy option, get someone a bit more clued up and you could have issues though.

Plus if you crash your car into someone else and you're not insured you could be in a world of pain, especially if the other person is injured.

Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

You're not the only one thinking this mate. I do a bit of hunting for grub. But I want to go one step further and live off the wildlands so i can understand the need for the change.



IGotTekkers said:


> I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax.


Whoever told you that mate is either high or taking the p1ss


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andysutils said:


> You're not the only one thinking this mate. I do a bit of hunting for grub. But I want to go one step further and live off the wildlands so i can understand the need for the change.
> 
> Whoever told you that mate is either high or taking the p1ss


There is quite a bit about it mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> There is quite a bit about it mate


I understand that mate. and i dont doubt for second you're correct and you can do a lot to stick two fingers up to the government as ive done it myself a few times for things here and there and come off the better person.

But when it comes to the government and tax. No law will save you from them 2 things combined. When it comes to taking tax off the scum of the earth bstards. They can do wtf they want to who they want.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You have every right to drive your car. The police have no right to take it.. Atleast that's what iv read so far but im no expert on the subject. I will be reading more into it tonight.


You can drive an unregistered, uninsured car on private land, but as soon as you go onto a public highway, you need to comply with the DVLA rules. The police will impound an untaxed or unregistered car, and there's a good chance that your MOT & insurance won't be valid, because the records all need to match up. This is exactly the sort of thing that insurance companies will use to wriggle out of paying a claim.

I've just been reading some stuff about it out of pure curiosity, and a thread on one forum went from nit-picky theoretical arguments about whether the police have a legal right to impound an unregistered vehicle to an extremely outraged complaint from one guy saying how his unregistered car had been 'stolen' by the police, and how which arguments he was hoping to use in court to get it back.

Good luck trying to live off the grid & still use the public roads.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You can drive an unregistered, uninsured car on private land, but as soon as you go onto a public highway, you need to comply with the DVLA rules. The police will impound an untaxed or unregistered car, and there's a good chance that your MOT & insurance won't be valid, because the records all need to match up. This is exactly the sort of thing that insurance companies will use to wriggle out of paying a claim.
> 
> I've just been reading some stuff about it out of pure curiosity, and a thread on one forum went from nit-picky theoretical arguments about whether the police have a legal right to impound an unregistered vehicle to an extremely outraged complaint from one guy saying how his unregistered car had been 'stolen' by the police, and how which arguments he was hoping to use in court to get it back.
> 
> Good luck trying to live off the grid & still use the public roads.


Like I said I was only looking into it. If we have to still car tax then we will car tax.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like I said I was only looking into it. If we have to still car tax then we will car tax.


anything to get one over them thieving communist bstards though im all for it. But worth looking into out of curiosity. Thats how I stopped paying for my tv license. Because I shouldnt have to pay one.., so I dont.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Living wise, I'm sure there are things I have not yet thought about, potential problems I may face in a caravan.. i dont really know much about them so any advise is welcome!


Not sure what you mean by a caravan, is it the same as an RV over here in the US. If so, they have some amazing ones out there. They have pop outs on each side which, once parked expand the internal width to over 12 feet wide. They come with all appliances, including some washers and dryiers. I have seen them with granite counter tops, and real ceramic tiles for flooring. some of the "Master Bedrooms" even fit a King Size bed.

See LINK below for some images.

https://www.google.com/search?q=custom+rv+interiors&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=mHFeU5X5IZS4yAHJzIGQDA&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=946


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like I said I was only looking into it. If we have to still car tax then we will car tax.


You still have to abide by the Road Traffic Act if you want to drive a car on a public road.

Freeman on the land nonsense about rejection of statute and it not being true law, is completely made up bobbins to suit their manufactured agenda, it has no robust basis, nor does it withstand scrutiny, nor has it ever been effective as a legal challenge to statute.

In all other respects, in terms of dropping out, I say live how you please - but death and taxes tend to be absolute. And rhetoric of quackery like the freeman on the land, and having any belief in the utter retarded nonsense they spout, is not a robust basis for what you can legally get away with.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Like I said I was only looking into it. If we have to still car tax then we will car tax.


Sure they won't tax it if its deregistered.

You need to look a lot deeper than enthusiastic anarchists posting on forums & Youtube, because you won't get to hear the other side of the story. Otherwise, one day you will be a hundred miles from home when your reg plate makes a police car computer go ping, and you'll find yourself walking home.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My runaround costs £20 a year to tax and £250 a year to insure fully comp.

That's pretty much free in my opinion.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

wtf you want to be a pikey for? , if you have the money and can work from home , buy some land up scotland and build a log cabin type thing , grow a beard ,put in for your shooting licence and you are away.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Freeman on the land nonsense about rejection of statute and it not being true law, is completely made up bobbins to suit their manufactured agenda, it has no robust basis, nor does it withstand scrutiny, nor has it ever been effective as a legal challenge to statute.


Here is a link to the Wiki page on 'Freeman of the Land', which includes a list of those claiming it as a defence. None of these have ended well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemen_on_the_land

UK law applies to everybody within the borders of the UK, whether they are UK citizens or not. True - you didn't consent to the laws that are imposed on you, but that's irrelevant to whether or not you need to obey them.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Id rather go live abroad than live in a caravan.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Sure they won't tax it if its deregistered.
> 
> You need to look a lot deeper than enthusiastic anarchists posting on forums & Youtube, because you won't get to hear the other side of the story. Otherwise, one day you will be a hundred miles from home when your reg plate makes a police car computer go ping, and you'll find yourself walking home.


Like I said.. i WAS looking into it. I'm not gonna be walking home from anywhere if it's not an option then it's not an option.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aqualung said:


> wtf you want to be a pikey for? , if you have the money and can work from home , buy some land up scotland and build a log cabin type thing , grow a beard ,put in for your shooting licence and you are away.


Lol I don't want to be a pikey. And I can't move to Scotland! It's ****ing cold up there lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Id rather go live abroad than live in a caravan.


That's fine if you don't have to worry about dragging 2 kids away from their dad.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Here is a link to the Wiki page on 'Freeman of the Land', which includes a list of those claiming it as a defence. None of these have ended well.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemen_on_the_land
> 
> UK law applies to everybody within the borders of the UK, whether they are UK citizens or not. True - you didn't consent to the laws that are imposed on you, but that's irrelevant to whether or not you need to obey them.


Yeah I know that link it's full of opinion from some straight laced cvnt. I'm not a freeman or anything like that, just so hopes they share a few of my beliefs. I did get that car thing from one of their videos though but seems there's not much merit to the success of their claims.

And actually even if you live within the borders of the UK you do not need to obey them. Since the day I was born I have never once even considered the law when making my day to day decisions, i have always done what I want how I want (taxes being the exception) and so far only been nicked twice, once with a caution and the other released without charge. So iv not done badly, and by living off the radar it just means I can **** the law off just that little bit more. I also want to get away from all the consumerism that we have been more suckered into lately. Our outgoings are insane and we just have 'stuff' to show for it. It's bollox. A simpler life I think is going to be far more healthy and satisfying.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I get what you're saying about it being better for the kids in the long run, and as adults we cherish being an individual or being a bit different. Kids however want to fit in, they all want the same trainers or the same toys. I was the same when I was young and I bet most of you were too, it's only when you're a teenager you appreciate being an individual properly. Not telling you what to do at all, but even if they see it as an adventure at first they'll soon grow to not like it I'd imagine. Home schooling has been shown to rob children of years of social interaction that can lead to personality disorders in later life. School is where you learn to be a person gradually. Best of luck whatever you decide to do though!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I get what you're saying about it being better for the kids in the long run, and as adults we cherish being an individual or being a bit different. Kids however want to fit in, they all want the same trainers or the same toys. I was the same when I was young and I bet most of you were too, it's only when you're a teenager you appreciate being an individual properly. Not telling you what to do at all, but even if they see it as an adventure at first they'll soon grow to not like it I'd imagine. Home schooling has been shown to rob children of years of social interaction that can lead to personality disorders in later life. School is where you learn to be a person gradually. Best of luck whatever you decide to do though!


They would still get tons of social interaction mate we take them out every weekend and they meet other kids and whatnot, and our family is massive so they have plenty of cousins etc which they play with often. So I don't think that would ever be an issue, but like I said these are just ideas that me n the Mrs and the kids would have to discuss in more detail. I'd prefer private school to home school anyway, wider variety of teachers etc.

Although the same could be said with going to school.. causing depression and trauma from bullying/abuse etc.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I know that link it's full of opinion from some straight laced cvnt. I'm not a freeman or anything like that, just so hopes they share a few of my beliefs. I did get that car thing from one of their videos though but seems there's not much merit to the success of their claims.


You could change the "not much" to "not any".

I thiink it's a shame when I see people spouting it, or quoting it as if it actually has any true bearing. But it's all just some carefully contrived scheme, sometimes dressed up as being something more altruistic or principled. But it's not - as commentary shows, it's designed to appeal to the "customer", not designed to be effective as any legal or lifestyle practice - because quite simply, it's not.



IGotTekkers said:


> I also want to get away from all the consumerism that we have been more suckered into lately. Our outgoings are insane and we just have 'stuff' to show for it. It's bollox. A simpler life I think is going to be far more healthy and satisfying.


There's something to that - life, these days, is blighted by wanton consumerism - "We buy things we don't need, with money we don't have, to impress people we don't like". Go back to the riots a few years back - what may have started as some kind of foisted race objection to who the police stop (triggered, ironically, by a trigger), was actually exploited by many more - not for some principle, or objection to modern society or any oppression or exploitation - but simply because people wanted stuff: iphones, big TVs, multi-packs of Doritos. It was all so ****ing feckless.

Decent people, minding their own business, ended up losing their homes, possessions and / or businesses, because a large group of disenfranchised found a bandwagon that wasn't quite going slow enough, and jumped the hell all over it, just so as they could use it as an excuse to liberate "stuff". Voodoo economics wasn't so much imposed as it was sold to society, and they were a willing accomplice.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I also want to get away from all the consumerism that we have been more suckered into lately. Our outgoings are insane and we just have 'stuff' to show for it. It's bollox. A simpler life I think is going to be far more healthy and satisfying.


I don't really get why you feel the need to go live in a caravan in muddy field to get away from 'consumerism'. I live in a nice comfy house, I only buy the 'stuff' that I want, and not bother with the stuff I don't.

I run a beaten-up 10 yearold Corrola - not because I can't afford a better one, but because it does a perfectly good job of getting me to work at 42 mpg, and I'd rather keep the money than spunk it on a new one. Same goes for clothes - I'm not interested in spending £100 a month on new clobber. Or poncey mobile phones.

I duck out of consumerism enough to squirrel away a few hundred quid a month, and I still have central heating, a bog next to my bedroom and a huge telly on the wall.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

just make sure ur kids dont end up alienated because of it mate. its alot easier for adults to deal with


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

You have to be very VERY careful what you believe about all this freeman stuff - 99% of it is bullsh*t mate. There might be videos where the coppers have been duped but 99% of the time your car WILL be impounded and you will spend your entire life dodging the hassle they give you at every turn.

I agree with the prinicple of what you're saying - the freemen ARE right - nobody should have to pay tax on the say so of any other man, even when that man masquerades as a group of men calling themselves a company name (Government), and you SHOULD be given the right to drive your car freely, but you don't have that right. The freemen claim some old law means they can do what they want....the only problem is, it doesn't matter what the law IS, or what the law SHOULD be, or even what is morally right - all that matters is the consequences of the actions.

This basically means, if you refuse to pay council tax you'll eventually have court appearances and if you don't drive with plates on or in a taxed vehicle you will 100% eventually be seized. A lot of freemen tend to take unbrage at the fact that they're made to pay for things, and i used to be of the same mindset until i realised that the time they rob from you whilst you're responding to them is more important than any amount of money.

So now i do my utmost to get round every notion of modern society - i don't read the papers, i don't watch the news, i don't have an iPhone, i don't buy new clothes, i drink distilled water and grow my own food, i drive an uber-mpg-friendly car so i pay less on their petrol taxes even though the car is rubbish, i installed my wood burner without 'permission' from the council and i also bought my own house outright (even though it's small and crap) so i don't have to pay rent. Next on my list is a move abroad.

I'm personally moving to the German countryside because the language, people and life appeal to me. When i get there, i will be setting up my own water collection system, my own solar panels and my own garden/greenhouse - no more utility bills and very small food bills. It's about making life easier - unless you can become a total off-the-grid'er the government will always find you. The only way you can do otherwise is by COMPLETELY removing yourself - this means no ID, no passport, no insurance, never giving ANYONE in an 'official' position your name. This would have dire consequences for you and your kids though as you'd never be able to travel abroad and would be stuck on this island.

But if you were so inclined you could move to a country with hardly any taxes.

My way of fighting after years of reading is to remove myself from the system as much as possible spiritually - not participating, even though i'm still here physically.

Be VERY wary of any claims made over the internet, and even on videos. You have to demand PROOF. I can guarantee not a single person can show an actual court document accepting they didn't have to pay council tax, or could drive their car without a licence etc. 'Habeas Corpus', freeman goon, was on youtube claiming he got his son off a charge for no licence and got the car back, but no court documents were presented. Same guy was plastered all over a few forums for taking money then not showing up to court to defend them.

EVERY single one of these freemen are just interested in money, so be very careful what advice you take from them.

As far as people commenting on your life, don't listen to them. One persons discomfort is not a problem to another person; i know i wouldn't mind going across a field to have a s**t if it meant i was left alone by the government/post man/police/TV/radio/traffic/people.

Good luck dude.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's fine if you don't have to worry about dragging 2 kids away from their dad.


You dont have to worry about dragging the dad's 2 kids to a trailer park?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I don't really get why you feel the need to go live in a caravan in muddy field to get away from 'consumerism'. I live in a nice comfy house, I only buy the 'stuff' that I want, and not bother with the stuff I don't.
> 
> I run a beaten-up 10 yearold Corrola - not because I can't afford a better one, but because it does a perfectly good job of getting me to work at 42 mpg, and I'd rather keep the money than spunk it on a new one. Same goes for clothes - I'm not interested in spending £100 a month on new clobber. Or poncey mobile phones.
> 
> I duck out of consumerism enough to squirrel away a few hundred quid a month, and I still have central heating, a bog next to my bedroom and a huge telly on the wall.


It's not the sole reason. It's part of a reason. I can say the same thing.. i dont understand why somebody would want to pay a large amount in rent, utility bills, council tax, just to have a massive telly on the wall. My rent and utility bills come to almost 2 grand per month, I can get that down to about 500 while having what I see as being a more satisfying life.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I don't really get why you feel the need to go live in a caravan in muddy field to get away from 'consumerism'. I live in a nice comfy house, I only buy the 'stuff' that I want, and not bother with the stuff I don't.
> 
> I run a beaten-up 10 yearold Corrola - not because I can't afford a better one, but because it does a perfectly good job of getting me to work at 42 mpg, and I'd rather keep the money than spunk it on a new one. Same goes for clothes - I'm not interested in spending £100 a month on new clobber. Or poncey mobile phones.
> 
> I duck out of consumerism enough to squirrel away a few hundred quid a month, and I still have central heating, a bog next to my bedroom and a huge telly on the wall.


This - you're only a victim of consumerism as much as you let yourself be.

Plenty of people don't let it impact them - most often the wealthy - but all the same, there's plenty of olds that die leaving substantial money, sometimes bequeathed to charidee. Cat charities seem to be the cliched ones...


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Surely i can't be the only one who thinks this is the most ludicrous idea ever? I mean, i always had the ambition of buying a farm house and raising my kids in a farm with horses/rabbits/sheep and what not. Yet taking them out of school and living inside a car just seems insane,you asked me what this has to do with wealth management. Well if you are really making £120k a year, you would have a lot more than £20k in your savings, you wouldn't mind paying a bit of taxes and living the comfortable life. I don't hear bill gates wearing a tinfoil hat, and living in the middle of nowhere. Not to be rude, but you and all of us are a bunch of nobodies, you are not going to change the world, think of life as chess, just play the game and win it.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> Surely i can't be the only one who thinks this is the most ludicrous idea ever? I mean, i always had the ambition of buying a farm house and raising my kids in a farm with horses/rabbits/sheep and what not. Yet taking them out of school and living inside a car just seems insane,you asked me what this has to do with wealth management. Well if you are really making £120k a year, you would have a lot more than £20k in your savings, you wouldn't mind paying a bit of taxes and living the comfortable life. I don't hear bill gates wearing a tinfoil hat, and living in the middle of nowhere. Not to be rude, but you and all of us are a bunch of nobodies, you are not going to change the world, think of life as chess, just play the game and win it.


He can change HIS world. Sometimes people want to stand up for something no matter if the alternative is complying with being forced to pay for services you never asked for.

Also you have no way of knowing what his savings are.

Astonishing levels of ignorance, no wonder your tagline bar thing is red.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> He can change HIS world. Sometimes people want to stand up for something no matter if the alternative is complying with being forced to pay for services you never asked for.
> 
> Also you have no way of knowing what his savings are.
> 
> Astonishing levels of ignorance, no wonder your tagline bar thing is red.


He posted what his saving were. I see no reason why not to pay for services as long as you have more than enough money to pay for those services which he should have. YOu are not standing up for anything worthwhile imo, if this was a protest where you spend 3 hours in the streets scream, then yeh cool. Not moving your whole family across the country, and pulling your kids from school to prove a point. THat being said, i obviously can't see the significance of this point you guys are trying to prove, it does not mean i do not understand where you are all coming from. I agree there is something wrong with the system, but it is the least of my worries.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

And at the end of the day, all a house is is a box with carpets and plasterboard on the inside, no different to a box on wheels with carpet and plastic on the inside.

A lot of people won't be able to get their heads round it of course, but those are the people that are happy with their lot. I personally care about more in life than how big my living room is or whether the other Dad's at the school gate think i'm weird, i agree with OP when he says that anyone who thinks this is weird...THEY are the weirdo, not him.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> He posted what his saving were. I see no reason why not to pay for services as long as you have more than enough money to pay for those services which he should have. YOu are not standing up for anything worthwhile imo, if this was a protest where you spend 3 hours in the streets scream, then yeh cool. Not moving your whole family across the country, and pulling your kids from school to prove a point.


The substance of the argument 'for' this type of life, of for paying taxes etc in general will be lost on you, so i shant bother.

Not putting you down, just some people are clued up on how the world really works and the others either don't care, don't know or don't want to know. Others are incapable of knowing or caring. That's cool, but it'd be a waste of time trying to explain something that you'd probably not understand.

OP is trying to think for himself, and he's on the way to figuring out what a crock 'society' really (REALLY) is. You're nowhere near his level of that understanding so your advice is going to be misguided imo.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> The substance of the argument 'for' this type of life, of for paying taxes etc in general will be lost on you, so i shant bother.
> 
> Not putting you down, just some people are clued up on how the world really works and the others either don't care, don't know or don't want to know. Others are incapable of knowing or caring. That's cool, but it'd be a waste of time trying to explain something that you'd probably not understand.


 I know about taxes, my dad has paid over a £1m in taxes and receives less support than a guy on JSA. If anyone should be ****ed it should be him, but he never really talked much about it he just went on and made more money. I understand perfectly well, but imo i just don't care and won't change my life in a negative way to prove a point. I have been around people who know a lot of stuff, and taught me a lot of stuff. My parents never hated on the super rich, even though they pay exactly same as the upper class in terms of taxes. Funny thing is, the government supports the upper/lower class, but punishes the middle class.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> I know about taxes, my dad has paid over a £1m in taxes and receives less support than a guy on JSA. If anyone should be ****ed it should be him, but he never really talked much about it he just went on and made more money. I understand perfectly well, but imo i just don't care and won't change my life in a negative way to prove a point.


And it's exactly your evaluation of his situation regarding the word 'negative' which needs re-evaluating.

Is the way he wants to live negative? Why? Cause everyone else doesn't do it, even though 90% of people get their lives, wants, needs, desires and attitudes prescribed to them?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Have to agree with the point that has already been made by a few, if you venture down this route it will have zero consequence or effect to the Government - but the impact it will have on your kids and wife's quality of life will be substantial.

You have to remove yourself from the picture and think of them mate.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Have to agree with the point that has already been made by a few, if you venture down this route it will have zero consequence or effect to the Government - but the impact it will have on your kids and wife's quality of life will be substantial.
> 
> You have to remove yourself from the picture and think of them mate.


Could you please perhaps describe what you see as a 'quality of life'?

Is an outdoor toilet a bad quality of life? Is not going to school a bad quality of life? Is not living in a big house a bad quality of life? Is living in a house big enough for you that just so happens to be on wheels a bad quality of life? Is not getting named brand trainers like your mates a bad quality of life?

Man some people in this thread are utterly clueless as to how someone else might see the world.


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> And actually even if you live within the borders of the UK you do not need to obey them. Since the day I was born I have never once even considered the law when making my day to day decisions, i have always done what I want how I want (taxes being the exception) and so far only been nicked twice, once with a caution and the other released without charge.


Your argument for obeying the law seems to be premised on individual consent to laws, which is such a narrow view of where the law derives its binding force from. I'd suggest reading the works of respected legal philosophers such as Raz, Dworkin and Locke instead of viewing some crackpot on a YouTube video.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Surely i can't be the only one who thinks this is the most ludicrous idea ever? I mean, i always had the ambition of buying a farm house and raising my kids in a farm with horses/rabbits/sheep and what not. Yet taking them out of school and living inside a car just seems insane,you asked me what this has to do with wealth management. Well if you are really making £120k a year, you would have a lot more than £20k in your savings, you wouldn't mind paying a bit of taxes and living the comfortable life. I don't hear bill gates wearing a tinfoil hat, and living in the middle of nowhere. Not to be rude, but you and all of us are a bunch of nobodies, you are not going to change the world, think of life as chess, just play the game and win it.


A caravan is as much a car as a horse is a bicycle. It's a ****ing house but a smaller scale and you pay ground rent which is penny's rather than almost a grand which is what I pay per month for my house.

I am taking my kids out of public school so I am not draining YOUR tax money. You realy have a problem with that? Lol.

As for my income which you have wrong for a start, that's got **** all to with savings, and why just because I make more money than you should that mean I be happy to bend over for the tax man?

I plan to live a comfortable life. I want to live how I want to live, just because you can't follow your dream and live in your farmhouse that doesn't mean everyone else should suffer because of your own incompetence.

And who said I was gonna live in the middle of nowhere? Does this look like the middle of nowhere to you? ? Because this is the kinda place I'm looking to park my 3 bedroom home once iv saved up for it.





Have fun playing your game. Guess what.. you never win


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

weetabix86 said:


> Your argument for obeying the law seems to be premised on individual consent to laws, which is such a narrow view of where the law derives its binding force from. I'd suggest reading the works of respected legal philosophers such as Raz, Dworkin and Locke instead of viewing some crackpot on a YouTube video.


Guess what mate, my views have been the same long before the Internet was even created. This is not some bright idea iv just thought up overnight. I honestly couldn't give a **** where law came from, it comes from somebody I don't know and doesn't know me so why the **** should I have anything to do with it. I tell you what.. when my lawlessness causes a problem for you and your family then have something to say about it. Until then can we keep this about caravans and park living like what it was intended lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Must be lovely to be so loaded as you and have these 'options'


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Have to agree with the point that has already been made by a few, if you venture down this route it will have zero consequence or effect to the Government - but the impact it will have on your kids and wife's quality of life will be substantial.
> 
> You have to remove yourself from the picture and think of them mate.


I am thinking of my kids. I don't see how living in a mobile dwelling away from a street, still having everything they need is gonna be to their detriment. So they have to cross a path to take a ****.. so what lol. Let's instead focus on the government that take homeless families and cram them into shoddy bed and breakfasts alongside paedophiles and drug dealers/addicts while hundreds of thousands of property remain empty. I don't care about the impact on the government mate I care about me and my family, I'm not doing anything for the government's detriment, this is for our benefit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be lovely to be so loaded as you and have these 'options'


Lol I'm far from loaded mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol I'm far from loaded mate!


Your posts on here suggest otherwise mate.

How old are your kids? Old enough to be able to be a part of this truly life changing decision.

Your not gonna start thieving for a living, pi$$ing and sh1tting all over the place are you like other pikeys? Lol


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not so much getting around paying taxes, it's a case of not allowing myself and my family to be royaly robbed over and over again. Which is essentially what it is. Legal robbery. I don't wish myself to be a part of it anymore and certainly not my kids.





IGotTekkers said:


> Guess what mate, my views have been the same long before the Internet was even created. This is not some bright idea iv just thought up overnight. I honestly couldn't give a **** where law came from, it comes from somebody I don't know and doesn't know me so why the **** should I have anything to do with it. I tell you what.. when my lawlessness causes a problem for you and your family then have something to say about it. Until then can we keep this about caravans and park living like what it was intended lol.


I should have anticipated a well thought out reply. Don't spout off about 'legal robbery' etc if you don't want a sane opinion of where the law derives its qualities from.

If you're seeking to avoid taxes whilst I pay them, your unlawful behaviour affects me; if you're planning on driving on the road, without paying tax when I do, it affects me. Et cetera.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Friend of my dad sold everything he owned years ago. Lives on a barge travelling the canal systems of Britain.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol its not really that much of a drastic change. It's just a change of school and moving into a smaller dwelling, there's still heating, lights and everything else haha. Everyone's making it sound like I'm moving to the south pole lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

weetabix86 said:


> I should have anticipated a well thought out reply. Don't spout off about 'legal robbery' etc if you don't want a sane opinion of where the law derives its qualities from.
> 
> If you're seeking to avoid taxes whilst I pay them, your unlawful behaviour affects me; if you're planning on driving on the road, without paying tax when I do, it affects me. Et cetera.


Hang on so you want me to accommodate and base my life around you paying YOUR taxes? Haha Jesus. Do you want me to come and wipe you **** for you too? If you don't like paying your taxes then rather than criticising me (for which reason I fail to see regardless) why don't you also do something about it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

A guy from another training forum lived in a van in a carpark for a while, he seemed to like it


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Lazy G said:


> I would think long and hard about this before deciding it is the way to go. You may dislike how the government and things are 'spying' or controlling everyone, but if you are just a 'normal' individual and don't do illegal stuff 24/7, they don't give a **** what you are doing.
> 
> Everytime you log online, you are tracked. If you have an iPhone, Apple constantly check where you are, there is no way to stop it logging this stuff. If you are logged into Facebook (facebook doesn't have to be open, it just has to be so that when you type in facebook.com you are automatically logged in, - this is called a "cookie") then facebook tracks EVERY website you visit and for how long.
> 
> ...


I've made plenty of threads about unlawful government surveillance. Yes they do what you say, and it can be a lot more intrusive.. the answer is if you don't agree to it why give up? Why stop making it difficult for governments/corporations to collect and store information about your person?

There are many things you can do. One obvious approach it to avoid providing your name and address to companies, which makes it more difficult for them to contract with you, or trade your information. For example if you go to screwfix, if you buy a television, do not provide information when requested, politely declined, you are not legally obliged to. Do not fill out a census, do not pay for a tv license, do not pay private parking tickets... if you do not provide a name you cannot be prosecuted, it's that simple..

Secondly, use TOR.. an anonymous web browser that makes it very difficult for websites to track your usage. Interesting you mentioned facebook.. you can shut the door on facebook if you want, and youtube, and just about any other website you can think of.. google is one of the worst for tracking activity. TOR protects against traffic analysis, and simply, it works.. Of course it's never 100% secure, but with a bit of study and tinkering of the software you can be pretty damn invisible if you want to

There's of course many more ways, and tricks to maintain anonymity. It's worth doing

Also to say thanks to tekkers for making the thread, wasn't aware of some of the stuff mentioned here and will be looking it


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> A caravan is as much a car as a horse is a bicycle. It's a ****ing house but a smaller scale and you pay ground rent which is penny's rather than almost a grand which is what I pay per month for my house.
> 
> I am taking my kids out of public school so I am not draining YOUR tax money. You realy have a problem with that? Lol.
> 
> ...


I won't be living on a horse. THe horse is an animal for the kids to play with. I haven't got a problem with your kids draining "my" tax money? I want your kids to have a proper education + lifestyle. you are the one who is apparently making "10k a motnh", and pays "1k a month" for rent. Btw if i never owned the properties i have, i would be paying a lot more than £1k a week but that is besides the point. I never question how much you earnt, but if you are earning well over 120k which you are insinuating, and are spending 1k a month on rent, where is all your money going? Srs.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy knew his stuff too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> I won't be living on a horse. THe horse is an animal for the kids to play with. I haven't got a problem with your kids draining "my" tax money? I want your kids to have a proper education + lifestyle. you are the one who is apparently making "10k a motnh", and pays "1k a month" for rent. Btw if i never owned the properties i have, i would be paying a lot more than £1k a week but that is besides the point. I never question how much you earnt, but if you are earning well over 120k which you are insinuating, and are spending 1k a month on rent, where is all your money going? Srs.


He eats out every day so spends sh1t loads on meals for him and family and bodybuilding a very expensive lifestyle or at least it can be. If I was making 10k a month it would all be spent very easily, but sadly I earn 1200 a month at best and lead the lifestyle I'm content with lol.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> This guy knew his stuff too
> View attachment 149904


Class film.

"...we've spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on shyster lawyers just like you, because of shyster lawyers just like you..."


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> I won't be living on a horse. THe horse is an animal for the kids to play with. I haven't got a problem with your kids draining "my" tax money? I want your kids to have a proper education + lifestyle. you are the one who is apparently making "10k a motnh", and pays "1k a month" for rent. Btw if i never owned the properties i have, i would be paying a lot more than £1k a week but that is besides the point. I never question how much you earnt, but if you are earning well over 120k which you are insinuating, and are spending 1k a month on rent, where is all your money going? Srs.


I never insinuated I made more than that, I said the figure was incorrect. What I spend my money on is none of your business and I thought it was always actually quite rude to ask such a thing, atleast it is where I come from.

But I dunno maybe I could be reinvesting it back into my business to accommodate the growth? I'm not sat on a bridge somewhere screwing it up into balls seeing how far I can flick them. Why would I need to spend more than a grand on my rent when I only need a 3 be house which is what I have?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> He eats out every day so spends sh1t loads on meals for him and family and bodybuilding a very expensive lifestyle or at least it can be. If I was making 10k a month it would all be spent very easily, but sadly I earn 1200 a month at best and lead the lifestyle I'm content with lol.


This. Food ain't ****ing cheap when you eat out most days!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> A guy from another training forum lived in a van in a carpark for a while, he seemed to like it


Just what I would do, if circumstances changed, a bloke did this while I worked for the same HGV company, he had a smart van and lived in there and his Artic truck while out on runs :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Food ain't ****ing cheap when you eat out most days!


Ya not fcuking wrong. I just recently inherited a bit of money from grandparents death and sale of their house and so I have eaten out every day for the last week and realised I have spent a fcuking fortune and all my money is nearly gone! It's very easy tk fall into the trap of going out for dinner though, just so much easier than cooking all ya meals and I've enjoyed being in a social environment for once and spending time with family which I never do.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> Just what I would do, if circumstances changed, a bloke did this while I worked for the same HGV company, he had a smart van and lived in there and his Artic truck while out on runs :thumbup1:


No shower, no toilet and no cooking facilities not really my thing, but each to their own and all!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I envy what your doing but can't help think that it's not entirely for your family as already stated the missus isn't fond of the idea. As a kid I certainly wouldn't have wanted to grow up in a caravan. Privacy is an issue when they get to age where they need their own room and space etc. is that gonna be achievable in a caravan?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> You still have to abide by the Road Traffic Act if you want to drive a car on a public road.
> 
> *Freeman on the land nonsense about rejection of statute and it not being true law, is completely made up bobbins to suit their manufactured agenda, it has no robust basis, nor does it withstand scrutiny, nor has it ever been effective as a legal challenge to statute.*
> 
> In all other respects, in terms of dropping out, I say live how you please - but death and taxes tend to be absolute. And rhetoric of quackery like the freeman on the land, and having any belief in the utter retarded nonsense they spout, is not a robust basis for what you can legally get away with.


Wrong, ****ing wrong.






This is one example where the man won his case, there are hundreds of others, don't trundle out your sh1te


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hang on so you want me to accommodate and base my life around you paying YOUR taxes? Haha Jesus. Do you want me to come and wipe you **** for you too? If you don't like paying your taxes then rather than criticising me (for which reason I fail to see regardless) why don't you also do something about it.


1. Nope, it's about you thinking you can magically avoid laws that the majority have no issue complying with. If you want to live out of the society that pays tax, be my guest but don't expect to utilise a single public service.

2. I never once stated I had a problem, so I have no action to take.

3. My problem stems from your previous statements and ideas, which, in a developed democracy, are just plain fantasy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> No shower, no toilet and no cooking facilities not really my thing, but each to their own and all!


Probably have to camp out in David lloyds car park, use there showers , pool and gym, probably the only way to afford the membership. :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I envy what your doing but can't help think that it's not entirely for your family as already stated the missus isn't fond of the idea. As a kid I certainly wouldn't have wanted to grow up in a caravan. Privacy is an issue when they get to age where they need their own room and space etc. is that gonna be achievable in a caravan?


M looking more at static homes mate they are no different to a large flat, 3 bedrooms, dining area, living room, fire place, decking area outside etc.. That's what I don't get about everyone going on about it being bad for the kids.. The only real difference they will know Is that there's no stairs anymore, they will have to half their many many toys and maybe a change in school depending on what their dad says. As for the Mrs she's only not keen because it's a new concept for her but she's already coming round to the idea. She probably is most concerned because we arnt gonna have a housekeeper anymore so the lazy cow will have to clean up herself :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't get how everyone thinks tekkers is doing something so terrible!!! He's not denying that it might not be easy and he's stating he's doing it for his family he's not forcing his mrs he's said 'she will come round' this means no doubt he will keep discussing it with her involving her and the kids in the process. There are fools in this thread who can't see beyond the box, if u never challenge something that deep inside urself just dosnt feel right then u are not living life as it is intended, and he clearly feels it's not right to be lied to continuously by governments, banks, schools, and other institutions who couldn't care less about u. What if u don't have to pay for tv licence? What if it's true? What if u don't have fill out paperwork and give details on demand? What ifs are there to be challenged if u choose not to do so u can't have a go at someone who wants to because they know it's not right. All u can do is stay in that box and keep doing what u always did and don't be surprised when u only get what u always got..ripped off!!!!

As for going on about how much he earns....u sound jealous.

I wish u luck tekkers :thumbup1:


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I never insinuated I made more than that, I said the figure was incorrect. What I spend my money on is none of your business and I thought it was always actually quite rude to ask such a thing, atleast it is where I come from.
> 
> But I dunno maybe I could be reinvesting it back into my business to accommodate the growth? I'm not sat on a bridge somewhere screwing it up into balls seeing how far I can flick them. Why would I need to spend more than a grand on my rent when I only need a 3 be house which is what I have?


Uhm, you posted that your earnt 10k a month, nice try but i never forget a number. Tbh idc what you do, i just thought it is pretty strange for a successful person to decide he wants to live in a trailer park. Btw a trailer park with a swimming poll, is still a trailer park :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

weetabix86 said:


> 1. Nope, it's about you thinking you can magically avoid laws that the majority have no issue complying with. If you want to live out of the society that pays tax, be my guest but don't expect to utilise a single public service.
> 
> 2. I never once stated I had a problem, so I have no action to take.
> 
> 3. My problem stems from your previous statements and ideas, which, in a developed democracy, are just plain fantasy.


So what if the majority don't mind complying with the laws given to them? Should my site be judged because of a person's blindness? No. Nothing to do with me what other people are happy to do im afraid. Some people are happy to get ****ed by men, I'm not one of those either.

And as best I can i have no intention of using public service anymore.. but there is a slight problem with that.. For instance my 4 year old step son was hit by a car the other day, if I didn't call an ambulance I may have then been penalised for neglect? It's not always open and shut. I am entitled to tax credits too, I don't claim them. I dint claim jsa when I was jobless either, I went hungry. My tax bill for this year is around 40 grand, that's out of my pocket and into theirs, so if I happen to use A public service now and again, when I don't have much choice but to then I think I have every right, even if you do not.

And we will see how much "fantasy" it is when I'm doing it lol. I guess travellers are all make believe too :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I don't get how everyone thinks tekkers is doing something so terrible!!! He's not denying that it might not be easy and he's stating he's doing it for his family he's not forcing his mrs he's said 'she will come round' this means no doubt he will keep discussing it with her involving her and the kids in the process. There are fools in this thread who can't see beyond the box, if u never challenge something that deep inside urself just dosnt feel right then u are not living life as it is intended, and he clearly feels it's not right to be lied to continuously by governments, banks, schools, and other institutions who couldn't care less about u. What if u don't have to pay for tv licence? What if it's true? What if u don't have fill out paperwork and give details on demand? What ifs are there to be challenged if u choose not to do so u can't have a go at someone who wants to because they know it's not right. All u can do is stay in that box and keep doing what u always did and don't be surprised when u only get what u always got..ripped off!!!!
> 
> As for going on about how much he earns....u sound jealous.
> 
> I wish u luck tekkers :thumbup1:


Thankyou! :beer:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Wrong, ****ing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? Are you on crack? What case did he win? He states early on in the video he was released *without charge*.

How's that a legal challenge - it didn't triumph in court, it never got to court.

Now I've no idea why they didn't charge him - but it's certainly doesn't contradict what I've written, since they've never managed to win an actual case in a court of law, by asserting that statute doesn't apply to them.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> You have to be very VERY careful what you believe about all this freeman stuff - 99% of it is bullsh*t mate. There might be videos where the coppers have been duped but 99% of the time your car WILL be impounded and you will spend your entire life dodging the hassle they give you at every turn.
> 
> I agree with the prinicple of what you're saying - the freemen ARE right - nobody should have to pay tax on the say so of any other man, even when that man masquerades as a group of men calling themselves a company name (Government), and you SHOULD be given the right to drive your car freely, but you don't have that right. The freemen claim some old law means they can do what they want....the only problem is, it doesn't matter what the law IS, or what the law SHOULD be, or even what is morally right - all that matters is the consequences of the actions.
> 
> ...


Very considered and well thought out opinion there mate, I wish I was as level headed as you, I'm still tussling with the injustice of it all, still convinced that fighting back, or joining a movement against government tyranny is the way forward.. it's how radical you want to be I suppose, but like you said it's your time wasted.. .. I do think it's about changing public perception, and by refusing to opt in and standing against things, even in a small way, it at least gets people thinking, even if you fail. Every change starts with one step forward, and as human beings we need to come to terms with our reality, and our society. Information and education are the keys to this.. to fight the brave fight and lose is better than accepting what we have, because then nothing will ever change


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> M looking more at static homes mate they are no different to a large flat, 3 bedrooms, dining area, living room, fire place, decking area outside etc.. That's what I don't get about everyone going on about it being bad for the kids.. The only real difference they will know Is that there's no stairs anymore, they will have to half their many many toys and maybe a change in school depending on what their dad says. As for the Mrs she's only not keen because it's a new concept for her but she's already coming round to the idea. She probably is most concerned because we arnt gonna have a housekeeper anymore so the lazy cow will have to clean up herself :lol:


Not loaded but have a house keeper? Ffs lol!!

Wouldn't you have to pa council tax on a static home?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I don't get how everyone thinks tekkers is doing something so terrible!!! He's not denying that it might not be easy and he's stating he's doing it for his family he's not forcing his mrs he's said 'she will come round' this means no doubt he will keep discussing it with her involving her and the kids in the process. There are fools in this thread who can't see beyond the box, if u never challenge something that deep inside urself just dosnt feel right then u are not living life as it is intended, and he clearly feels it's not right to be lied to continuously by governments, banks, schools, and other institutions who couldn't care less about u. What if u don't have to pay for tv licence? What if it's true? What if u don't have fill out paperwork and give details on demand? What ifs are there to be challenged if u choose not to do so u can't have a go at someone who wants to because they know it's not right. All u can do is stay in that box and keep doing what u always did and don't be surprised when u only get what u always got..ripped off!!!!
> 
> As for going on about how much he earns....u sound jealous.
> 
> I wish u luck tekkers :thumbup1:


Poor old tekkers getting flamed for trying to better his and his families lives. Some of these caravans look better than my house


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Uhm, you posted that your earnt 10k a month, nice try but i never forget a number. Tbh idc what you do, i just thought it is pretty strange for a successful person to decide he wants to live in a trailer park. Btw a trailer park with a swimming poll, is still a trailer park :/


A trailer park is somewhere you take a trailer. Tekkers is looking moving to a caravan site


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So what if the majority don't mind complying with the laws given to them? Should my site be judged because of a person's blindness? No. Nothing to do with me what other people are happy to do im afraid. Some people are happy to get ****ed by men, I'm not one of those either.
> 
> And as best I can i have no intention of using public service anymore.. but there is a slight problem with that.. For instance my 4 year old step son was hit by a car the other day, if I didn't call an ambulance I may have then been penalised for neglect? It's not always open and shut. I am entitled to tax credits too, I don't claim them. I dint claim jsa when I was jobless either, I went hungry. My tax bill for this year is around 40 grand, that's out of my pocket and into theirs, so if I happen to use A public service now and again, when I don't have much choice but to then I think I have every right, even if you do not.
> 
> And we will see how much "fantasy" it is when I'm doing it lol. I guess travellers are all make believe too :/


1. I am not one of the 'blind' you speak of, having spent years in the legal and financial industries and also understanding the concept of legitimate government.

2. If your tax bill is truly 40k a year, may I suggest researched legitimate tax AVOIDANCE schemes. A much more palatable solution.

3. Public service encompasses more than direct services such as nhs. You're taxed to fund multifarious things, such as defence, research in various industries and even maintaining the roads we drive on every day.

I'm done, wish you all the best. If you somehow contravene a law, I know a few talented criminal barristers that will help you, just not from legal aid.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Poor old tekkers getting flamed for trying to better his and his families lives. Some of these caravans look better than my house


Well a home is really what u make it I guess ....if u have a shagpile carpet that can make it comfy and snuggly :lol:


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why anyone would even think about doing this is beyond me...

We don't live in a perfect world by any means but i actually enjoy working hard during the week,getting paid the end of the month smashing the gym,nights out with mates,going on holidays etc

I know alot of bs comes with it but who cares things could be alot worse


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well a home is really what u make it I guess ....if u have a shagpile carpet that can make it comfy and snuggly :lol:


I wish I had shagpile carpet, laminate floors are too cold


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Uhm, you posted that your earnt 10k a month, nice try but i never forget a number. Tbh idc what you do, i just thought it is pretty strange for a successful person to decide he wants to live in a trailer park. Btw a trailer park with a swimming poll, is still a trailer park :/


Ok well a house in an area of other houses is still a housing estate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not loaded but have a house keeper? Ffs lol!!
> 
> Wouldn't you have to pa council tax on a static home?


Lol she's only 6 hours a week so its not alot.

No mate only if you stay on it year round, most kick you off for 6 weeks so its either a 6 week holiday or give the site owner a nugget to look the other way lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> Uhm, you posted that your earnt 10k a month, nice try but i never forget a number. Tbh idc what you do, i just thought it is pretty strange for a successful person to decide he wants to live in a trailer park. Btw a trailer park with a swimming poll, is still a trailer park :/


What he earns and where he wants to eventually end up, his his business, why the fuk go on about all this sh1te above, RELAX...

All I want to know is, how's your **** today Tekkers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> 1. I am not one of the 'blind' you speak of, having spent years in the legal and financial industries and also understanding the concept of legitimate government.
> 
> 2. If your tax bill is truly 40k a year, may I suggest researched legitimate tax AVOIDANCE schemes. A much more palatable solution.
> 
> ...


Maintaining the roads???? The ones full of pot holes?? Dartford tunnel is a classic example ppl where told they would be charged until the amount equalled the cost of the build up to 3 years was suggested......10-12 years later and it's still charging and more so...further more it's now been sold to the French who are looking to create a congestion charge. It's not public services it's ...LIES, DECEIT AND PROFIT AT the cost of us we don't have a choice and were not even asked just expected to accept it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol she's only 6 hours a week so its not alot.
> 
> No mate only if you stay on it year round, most kick you off for 6 weeks so its either a 6 week holiday or give the site owner a nugget to look the other way lol.


Will you be buying the static or renting mate? Do you not want to buy a house and have something to leave for your kids (the property)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Maintaining the roads???? The ones full of pot holes?? Dartford tunnel is a classic example ppl where told they would be charged until the amount equalled the cost of the build up to 3 years was suggested......10-12 years later and it's still charging and more so...further more it's now been sold to the French who are looking to create a congestion charge. It's not public services it's ...LIES, DECEIT AND PROFIT AT the cost of us we don't have a choice and were not even asked just expected to accept it.


Yeah I have to cross that when I visit family and you are right it's fcuking disgusting. The cost of the build was met years and years ago!!!!!! That must now be making 100,000's daily!!


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd be living like rocky in rocky 4 in the middle of snowy Russia, running up mountains and chopping logs by myself but that's not really the same thing is it?..... Lol.

If you want to do it then go ahead, and good luck to you. B0llocks to what anyone else says


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

weetabix86 said:


> 1. I am not one of the 'blind' you speak of, having spent years in the legal and financial industries and also understanding the concept of legitimate government.
> 
> 2. If your tax bill is truly 40k a year, may I suggest researched legitimate tax AVOIDANCE schemes. A much more palatable solution.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I was not versed in finances and didn't really know what I was doing when I signed up as a sole trader, not taking into account all the **** I'd end up paying. So my bill is down to ignorance.

I'm fine with driving on unmaintained roads, I'm buying the woman an x5 so any terrain is fine. I don't ask them to maintain the roads, so again it's nothing to do with me. Lol taxes havnt funded defense in along time, illegal wars however.....

Cheers!


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok well a house in an area of other houses is still a housing estate.


Yeh, but my housing estate is worth 950k. At the end of the day, i get where you are coming from, but i think it is a huge ordeal to just say f u to the government. I thought you were trying to do this so that you can avoid a few bills, i was mistaken.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> What he earns and where he wants to eventually end up, his his business, why the fuk go on about all this sh1te above, RELAX...
> 
> All I want to know is, how's your **** today Tekkers


It's better :lol:


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Maintaining the roads???? The ones full of pot holes?? Dartford tunnel is a classic example ppl where told they would be charged until the amount equalled the cost of the build up to 3 years was suggested......10-12 years later and it's still charging and more so...further more it's now been sold to the French who are looking to create a congestion charge. It's not public services it's ...LIES, DECEIT AND PROFIT AT the cost of us we don't have a choice and were not even asked just expected to accept it.


Not every road is 'full of pot holes' but I agree, some roads are in a dreadful state of repair.

So who is the lucky recipient of this profit? And you do have a choice, a choice to live in another country.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Yeh, but my housing estate is worth 950k. At the end of the day, i get where you are coming from, but i think it is a huge ordeal to just say f u to the government. I thought you were trying to do this so that you can avoid a few bills, i was mistaken.


As I said before I don't give a **** about the government mate im not doing it to spite them im doing it for myself and my family's benefit.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Poor old tekkers getting flamed for trying to better his and his families lives. Some of these caravans look better than my house


if Tekkers wanted to do better for his wife and kids...then he would be best stop talking complete and utter bollocks on the internet


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

If you're earning £120k a year and self employed, rather than all this pie in the sky stuff just get yourself a good accountant and you can get away with no paying a great deal in tax anyway.

No disrespect to you but i hope for the kid's involved sake that this is just internet talk rather than something you would actually try to do.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Will you be buying the static or renting mate? Do you not want to buy a house and have something to leave for your kids (the property)


Buying mate but renting the plot. Na do i **** lol, I no longer have any aspiration to own a house, if the kids want a house they can buy one themselves when they are older lol.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Eh? Are you on crack? What case did he win? He states early on in the video he was released *without charge*.
> 
> How's that a legal challenge - it didn't triumph in court, it never got to court.
> 
> Now I've no idea why they didn't charge him - but it's certainly doesn't contradict what I've written, since they've never managed to win an actual case in a court of law, by asserting that statute doesn't apply to them.


It not going to court is a success in my eyes Jaff.. he was drunk driving as well in case you missed that 

When I'm done cooking I'll troll through a few videos and perhaps post them for you.

Also with regards council tax, there have been instances where people have declined to pay and not been prosecuted by proving beyond reasonable doubt that they did not ever, or will ever use a council service. If I can be bothered I'll find that for you as well .. I'm sure your quite tired of masturbating over Dave and his uninsured, untaxed BMW






Here's one... The man represented himself (the fictional entity) and the case was thrown out of court.. not before the sniveling little sh1t of a judge called the police for contempt of court, he failed to gain jurisdiction, and had to slink out like the cretinous little cnut he is


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> If you're earning £120k a year and self employed, rather than all this pie in the sky stuff just get yourself a good accountant and you can get away with no paying a great deal in tax anyway.
> 
> No disrespect to you but i hope for the kid's involved sake that this is just internet talk rather than something you would actually try to do.


It's not pie in the sky and it's not just about the amount of tax I pay. And I'm still waiting for somebody to explain how this is negative for kids?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> if Tekkers wanted to do better for his wife and kids...then he would be best stop talking complete and utter bollocks on the internet


That's all that you do isn't it mate? You stroll around like the forum police telling people what's true and what's not when you probably don't even know your own ****ing name.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> 1. Nope, it's about you thinking you can magically avoid laws that the majority have no issue complying with. If you want to live out of the society that pays tax, be my guest but don't expect to utilise a single public service.
> 
> 2. I never once stated I had a problem, so I have no action to take.
> 
> 3. My problem stems from your previous statements and ideas, which, in a developed democracy, are just plain fantasy.


Big up yourself for being a good little tax payer mate, and I'm sure you'll go onto raise good little tax payers


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Big up yourself for being a good little tax payer mate, and I'm sure you'll go onto raise good little tax payers


You've clearly failed to understand my points so I'll ignore your comment completely and continue to live under a legitimate government and all the benefits of doing so.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> If you're earning £120k a year and self employed, rather than all this pie in the sky stuff just get yourself a good accountant and you can get away with no paying a great deal in tax anyway.
> 
> No disrespect to you but i hope for the kid's involved sake that this is just internet talk rather than something you would actually try to do.


10k per month LOL, he talks pony

I only take home 2600 per month and that doesn't make me want to shy away from the world and cry myself too sleep like OP

If i was making 10k per month the only move i would be pondering is which Villa too buy in Spain


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

lufc90 said:


> 10k per month LOL, he talks pony
> 
> I only take home 2600 per month and that doesn't make me want to shy away from the world and cry myself too sleep like OP
> 
> If i was making 10k per month the only move i would be pondering is which Villa too buy in Spain


Someones waiting on their JELLY to set


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not pie in the sky and it's not just about the amount of tax I pay. And I'm still waiting for somebody to explain how this is negative for kids?


kids need stability and a bit of normality. You're talking about taking them out of school having them home tutored, so they would miss out on the normal social interaction and development that going to school brings, good chance they will end up a bit weird.

private schools generally cost a fortune, to put three in private education would cost more per year than the tax on 120k anyway, so i doubt that's an option for you.

people generally want their kids to have the best future possible, they may have the potential to become a brain surgeon or the scientist that finds the cure for cancer(never know!)

living the kind of life style you're talking about would seriously limit their options in later life.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

@IGotTekkers if your tax bill for this year is 40k as a sole trader you need some professional advice urgently. Happy to save you a large wedge for a modest fee


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Double J said:


> @IGotTekkers if your tax bill for this year is 40k as a sole trader you need some professional advice urgently. Happy to save you a large wedge for a modest fee


Haha iv finaly just myself an accountant to try and sort my **** out but it's not looking at all pretty seeing as I lost a big box of purchase reciepts and bunch of other stuff when I moved house.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

£10k a month earnings? Ha ha ha. Brilliant.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> 10k per month LOL, he talks pony
> 
> I only take home 2600 per month and that doesn't make me want to shy away from the world and cry myself too sleep like OP
> 
> If i was making 10k per month the only move i would be pondering is which Villa too buy in Spain


Then you have some serious disillusion as to what 10k a month gets you. I have never once insinuated that my disposable income is that much have i? I am trying to grow my businesses which takes ££££. I'm still skint the majority of the time. I tell you what I'll give you 10k and you go buy me a villa and you can stay in it whenever you want :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's all that you do isn't it mate? You stroll around like the forum police telling people what's true and what's not when you probably don't even know your own ****ing name.


yes you got me there..your a fantasist, a living contradiction...you said your kids will have a great way of life etc in the Static home...how your kids goinna feel when there older and someone mentions 'my dad said on UKM your dad used to talk about your mom getting banged by random men while your dad watched'


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> It not going to court is a success in my eyes Jaff.. he was drunk driving as well in case you missed that :


Was he?

At the beginning of the video, he said he had one pint. Now if that was whisky - then fair play.

Now to cut to the chase. There's not ONE instance, where the FMOTL "logic" (that's a larf...) of statute not applying, and their legal "principles" beating the established legal system (of common law, statute, and predecence) - not ONE.

Yes, sometimes people get released without charge - that happens to normal people, not burdened by the retarded FMOTL "logic" too. And yes, some cases get dismissed in court - so far I've not seen any evidence that that's because of the persuasive "logic" of FMOTL legal argument.

Just for the cheap seats, I'll repeat - there's not been ONE instance of FMOTL subversion of statute in a court of law.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> £10k a month earnings? Ha ha ha. Brilliant.


Is it really that much an unbelievable amount? It's nothing compared to some on here. I'm still skint half the time n i still have money worries just like everyone else. It is not alot of money, trust me.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha iv finaly just myself an accountant to try and sort my **** out but it's not looking at all pretty seeing as I lost a big box of purchase reciepts and bunch of other stuff when I moved house.


not the end of world if you lost receipts, if you have bank transaction records or even proof of cash withdrawals to put against purchases should be ok, even with no records if it adds up and makes sense your accountant can still put all your claimed expenses forward. you only actually have to produce receipts if the IR wants to investigate you.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Big up yourself for being a good little tax payer mate, and I'm sure you'll go onto raise good little tax payers


Who pays, then, in your universe?

How do the roads get built. How do public services (police, fire, health) get funded and run.

Magic? The hum of perfection? The whiff of self satisfaction? The odour of delusion?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> yes you got me there..your a fantasist, a living contradiction...you said your kids will have a great way of life etc in the Static home...how your kids goinna feel when there older and someone mentions 'my dad said on UKM your dad used to talk about your mom getting banged by random men while your dad watched'


So in 10 years time some kid is gonna read back through 10 years of MA threads, see my thread, know who I am, know who my kids are and go running to tell them?

And you call me a fantasist? Get a grip mate.

If you so strongly dissaprove of my life then perhaps stop sounding so jealous of it all the time.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha iv finaly just myself an accountant to try and sort my **** out but it's not looking at all pretty seeing as I lost a big box of purchase reciepts and bunch of other stuff when I moved house.


Well take it from me something like that is not insurmountable mate...PM me if you need any help or advice....have dealt with some big cases and currently helping a household name out of a big hole with HMRC :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> So in 10 years time some kid is gonna read back through 10 years of MA threads, see my thread, know who I am, know who my kids are and go running to tell them?
> 
> And you call me a fantasist? Get a grip mate.
> 
> If you so strongly dissaprove of my life then perhaps stop sounding so jealous of it all the time.


read it again...some kids dad


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Double J said:


> Well take it from me something like that is not insurmountable mate...PM me if you need any help or advice....have dealt with some big cases and currently helping a household name out of a big hole with HMRC :thumbup1:


Legend mate, I will do


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> read it again...some kids dad


That's even more far fetched.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's even more far fetched.


the irony


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Who pays, then, in your universe?
> 
> How do the roads get built. How do public services (police, fire, health) get funded and run.
> 
> *Magic? The hum of perfection? The whiff of self satisfaction? The odour of delusion?*


in a thread full of absolute bollocks this marvellous gem has risen to the top. behold people, for this is gold.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> Not every road is 'full of pot holes' but I agree, some roads are in a dreadful state of repair.
> 
> So who is the lucky recipient of this profit? And you do have a choice, a choice to live in another country.


I have lived in another country I was in Spain for 5 years where car tax is a one off payment yes they pay taxes but the motorways are in damn better nick than ours and rarely if ever infact was I in a traffic jam! If they work on the road they dont set up ten thousand cones they have a little retired man waving a flag and traffic continues to move around the work. .. But there are those who may not to be in a position to move away because wages here are so ridiculous after tax that they can't even afford a holiday let alone have a choice to leave.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Who pays, then, in your universe?
> 
> How do the roads get built. How do public services (police, fire, health) get funded and run.
> 
> Magic? The hum of perfection? The whiff of self satisfaction? The odour of delusion?


Again with your presumptions. Putting 2 and 2 together and making 5.. And then I'm drawn into defending an opinion I never had in the first place


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> yes you got me there..your a fantasist, a living contradiction...you said your kids will have a great way of life etc in the Static home...how your kids goinna feel when there older and someone mentions 'my dad said on UKM your dad used to talk about your mom getting banged by random men while your dad watched'


Omg u cannot be serious!!!!

This can relate to,every one on here surely...they have all said something they might not appreciate their kids seeing/ reading???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Omg u cannot be serious!!!!
> 
> This can relate to,every one on here surely...they have all said something they might not appreciate their kids seeing/ reading???


I've never done that. I've got more about me than to post filth


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Then you have some serious disillusion as to what 10k a month gets you. I have never once insinuated that my disposable income is that much have i? I am trying to grow my businesses which takes ££££. I'm still skint the majority of the time. I tell you what I'll give you 10k and you go buy me a villa and you can stay in it whenever you want :lol:


I never said id buy the villa with a months wages, but on 10k per month for a year or two life would be quite easy

I was on 48k per year in my old job and was well above water


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Again with your presumptions. Putting 2 and 2 together and making 5.. And then I'm drawn into defending an opinion I never had in the first place


You're not drawn into defending anything.

I responded with that, in relation to you being snarky about somebody paying tax, and YOUR presumption that they'd raise kids in the same ilk.

So if it's something to be derided that he pays tax, then who SHOULD pay tax, then? And if nobody does, how do the things, that I very much suspect you make use of, get funded? Magic beans from the market?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> Very considered and well thought out opinion there mate, I wish I was as level headed as you, I'm still tussling with the injustice of it all, still convinced that fighting back, or joining a movement against government tyranny is the way forward.. it's how radical you want to be I suppose, but like you said it's your time wasted.. .. I do think it's about changing public perception, and by refusing to opt in and standing against things, even in a small way, it at least gets people thinking, even if you fail. Every change starts with one step forward, and as human beings we need to come to terms with our reality, and our society. Information and education are the keys to this.. to fight the brave fight and lose is better than accepting what we have, because then nothing will ever change


Cheers pal.

It is total bullsh*t - i personally just want to be left alone. If you look at everything in an abstract way - why should anyone demand anything from me? 'Well government are in charge' - yeh? I never voted for any of them, i want to be left alone without harming anyone to get on with my life. It's this part of it that annoys me - they are all over you at every opportunity and it's all about power, control and ultimately, money/land/real assets. There's a reason they lend you pretend money (digits on a screen) and then take property when you default on it, and the naysayers would be well to first research the truth about money, then about government.

There are some proper crackpots out there (go to David Icke's forum - full of mentally ill people) but anyone who's done a few hours of reading knows that the money system is fraudulent, the government including all 'parties' are just part of one big boys' club.

Government works like this - the more seats you have, the more sway you have over policy. Therefore, the aim is to get into power so you can pass legislation which is beneficial to your cronie friends for four years. It's all about taking public money through taxation and using it to privately further your own interests. There are people who claim this is lunacy, idiocy and nonsense, and they are 100% wrong. I just learned a long time ago not to argue with them - it's like the Matrix film - anyone still 'inside' (ie, thinking paying taxes makes you honourable, believes what the politicians and papers say and think spending 40+ hours of your life every week for 50+ years is noble in the name of this 'career' rubbish which we've all been sold) is never going to see it, because they don't want to.

All you can do i guess is dangle the carrot and hope a few people bite.

In my personal opinion though, physical rioting is the only thing which changes anything, and even then they just shift the goalposts and bring in some other tax to cover the losses (like Poll Tax).

I want to be left alone and the best way for me to do that is to live my life as self-reliant as possible!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've never done that. I've got more about me than to post filth


Beg my pardon but you have a c0ck in your ear :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> I never said id buy the villa with a months wages, but on 10k per month for a year or two life would be quite easy
> 
> I was on 48k per year in my old job and was well above water


You didn't have my Mrs and her high demands though lol.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it really that much an unbelievable amount? It's nothing compared to some on here. I'm still skint half the time n i still have money worries just like everyone else. It is not alot of money, trust me.


If you aren't a footballer or drug dealer then yes it is unbelievable

In my job the top boys who have over 20 years experience in IT, get all the perks we do but throw in multiple trips to Dubai,USA, Zurich and OZ every year would " only " take home around 6k per month

I don't think you're living in the real world, that might explain why you want to become a gypsy


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> You're not drawn into defending anything.
> 
> I responded with that, in relation to you being snarky about somebody paying tax, and YOUR presumption that they'd raise kids in the same ilk.
> 
> So if it's something to be derided that he pays tax, then who SHOULD pay tax, then? And if nobody does, how do the things, that I very much suspect you make use of, get funded? Magic beans from the market?


Corporations and the rich


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Jaff0 said:


> You're not drawn into defending anything.
> 
> I responded with that, in relation to you being snarky about somebody paying tax, and YOUR presumption that they'd raise kids in the same ilk.
> 
> So if it's something to be derided that he pays tax, then who SHOULD pay tax, then? And if nobody does, how do the things, that I very much suspect you make use of, get funded? Magic beans from the market?


Magic money which is conjured out of thin air.

Tax is legalised theft, nothing more.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've never done that. I've got more about me than to post filth


Says he with a cock in his ear! Lol...mind u kids love those funny cartoon pictures


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> If you aren't a footballer or drug dealer then yes it is unbelievable
> 
> In my job the top boys who have over 20 years experience in IT, get all the perks we do but throw in multiple trips to Dubai,USA, Zurich and OZ every year would " only " take home around 6k per month
> 
> I don't think you're living in the real world, that might explain why you want to become a gypsy


Well then maybe they should stop working in IT and set up a few of their own sales/commission based businesses.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Beg my pardon but you have a c0ck in your ear :lol:





Skye666 said:


> Says he with a cock in his ear! Lol...mind u kids love those funny cartoon pictures


nothing offensive though. people will look back and read my often thought provoking posts and have their lives enriched by them whilst at the same time titillated by avatar. as long as ive not been banned as it wont show then and would be a great shame.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> nothing offensive though. people will look back and read my often thought provoking posts and have their lives enriched by them whilst at the same time titillated by avatar. as long as ive not been banned as it wont show then and would be a great shame.


Ash I never grow tired of watching the phallus tickle the ear and the joyful smile that breaks out afterwards. It brings happiness to my heart.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> nothing offensive though. people will look back and read my often thought provoking posts and have their lives enriched by them whilst at the same time titillated by avatar. as long as ive not been banned as it wont show then and would be a great shame.


Haha joker. My posts are thought provoking for some maybe and their lives are changed by them and I hope titilated by my aviatars too but I do know that mrssalvatore likes my avi and tells me it does strange things to her sooooooo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Twisted said:


> Ash I never grow tired of watching the phallus tickle the ear and the joyful smile that breaks out afterwards. It brings happiness to my heart.


thanks mate, means a lot. I dont want to come over all mother teresa, im just trying to lead a good life


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> In my job the top boys who have over 20 years experience in IT, get all the perks we do but throw in multiple trips to Dubai,USA, Zurich and OZ every year would " only " take home around 6k per month


 ever heard of bill gates Mr IT?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Corporations and the rich


Why only them? I ain't rich but even i can see that is approach the ideology of communism.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> ever heard of bill gates Mr IT?


he worked at Microsoft didnt he?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> he worked at Microsoft didnt he?


can't of done, he must of been a footballer or drug dealer to earn over 10k a month


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> can't of done, he must of been a footballer or drug dealer to earn over 10k a month


just looked him up, he wears glasses. haha what a wanker! glasses bastard


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well then maybe they should stop working in IT and set up a few of their own sales/commission based businesses.


Idk why but comments liek these kind of tick me off. You are presuming that nobody ever thought about opening their own business.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> It is total bullsh*t - i personally just want to be left alone. If you look at everything in an abstract way - why should anyone demand anything from me? 'Well government are in charge' - yeh? I never voted for any of them, i want to be left alone without harming anyone to get on with my life. It's this part of it that annoys me - they are all over you at every opportunity and it's all about power, control and ultimately, money/land/real assets. There's a reason they lend you pretend money (digits on a screen) and then take property when you default on it, and the naysayers would be well to first research the truth about money, then about government.
> 
> ...


Can you possibly elaborate about your plans, any stories to share from living in this manner ?  Would love to hear !


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some people in this thread seriously need to research Marxism, The Soviet Union and how the 'withering away of the state' is not the end of tyranny and alleged injustices under the veil of the supposed bedfellows capitalism and government.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Magic money which is conjured out of thin air.
> 
> Tax is legalised theft, nothing more.


Jaff0 has no imagination whatsoever, he's incapable of thinking outside the old norms. Mans spirit has been destroyed from years of doing some sh1tty menial job to the point where he's had to justify what he does to himself so many times he can no longer imagine a life outside of it.. like somebody in prison.. he's institutionalized in thought.. like some others in this thread as well


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with this. If I wanted to live somewhere in peace I don't think I would even be able to find such a place in the modern world. The land and it's resources belong to the planet and thats the only impartial truth! All this bullsh*t, countries, politics etc, none of them stupids cnuts own anything outside their heads.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Why only them? I ain't rich but even i can see that is approach the ideology of communism.


The whole concept of money is a complete fallacy, a delusion. Have a look into modern money mechanics.. Money is created from nothing


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Jaff0 has no imagination whatsoever, he's incapable of thinking outside the old norms. Mans spirit has been destroyed from years of doing some sh1tty menial job to the point where he's had to justify what he does to himself so many times he can no longer imagine a life outside of it.. like somebody in prison.. he's institutionalized in thought.. like some others in this thread as well


What absolute bollocks you spout.

That and your creepy obsessive need to mention me whenever you're pouting and your bottom lip is protruding is just like a sulky little child.

Grow the **** up, you needy, creepy, obsessive, whiny little bitch.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is what the end of pulp fiction would sound like if Samuel l Jackson was a Irish


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

so you pay 12k a year in rent, why not buy a house instead?

regardless, most static sites have rules, rules like if you want to have a caravan on this site then you have to buy it through us (Add on 20%), and if you want to sell it, you have to sell it through us(take off 20%). Caravans don't last very long, ground rent is at least 3k a year. Then you have to move out for 6-12 weeks each year. Your bills aren't going to magically disappear, you will use bottled gas which is more expensive. What are you going to realistically save, 4k a year at best, for the privilege of living in a caravan which you can probably touch both sides of if you stretch your arms out!

Do you not cook, or your wife, does she not cook? Ever tried cooking in a caravan?

There are so many other negatives also. I can think of better ways to save a couple of pounds, and besides, don't you value your space and privacy? No sex for you while your kids are at home unless you want them to hear you. And besides, it's hardly off grid living, i'm assuming you will still work, if you work for someone then they will want to know where you live, electricity account, internet, e.t.c???


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Why don't we all just enjoy the short time we all have alive, eh?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> Magic money which is conjured out of thin air.
> 
> Tax is legalised theft, nothing more.


If money is nothing, how can tax be theft?

Money is a commodity. It's value is it's scarcity in comparison to what it can be traded against. Very simple very.

Bit coins and their story are fascinating. That really is a confirmed nothing, that holds a value.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> What absolute bollocks you spout.
> 
> That and your creepy obsessive need to mention me whenever you're pouting and your bottom lip is protruding is just like a sulky little child.
> 
> Grow the **** up, you needy, creepy, obsessive, whiny little bitch.


**** your mother you gravy stain


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> if Tekkers wanted to do better for his wife and kids...then he would be best stop talking complete and utter bollocks on the internet


Hahaha


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If money is nothing, how can tax be theft?
> 
> Money is a commodity. It's value is it's scarcity in comparison to what it can be traded against. Very simple very.
> 
> Bit coins and their story are fascinating. That really is a confirmed nothing, that holds a value.


money is a confirmed nothing though, its a piece of paper. Has a value because we say so (same as crypto currency)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Idk why but comments liek these kind of tick me off. You are presuming that nobody ever thought about opening their own business.


Your presumption of my presumption is false. He was saying I can't earn x amount because his guys in it only earn x amount. That's not a good basis to judge my income on because clearly IT isn't the best of paid jobs. Don't take me out of context.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> **** your mother you gravy stain


There's some of me that feels a bit sorry for you - maybe pity.

Then I remember I really don't give a **** about you, or whatever you write.

You only write creepy, obsessive, needy insults about me, 'cos you're butt-hurt about something you can't move past.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> money is a confirmed nothing though, its a piece of paper. Has a value because we say so (same as crypto currency)


But we are familiar with it in a tangible physical form.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> But we are familiar with it in a tangible physical form.


not really anymore though, I don't use it in its tangible form. I have asics in a tangible form that produce bitcoins though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

So many fish on so many lines...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> not really anymore though, I don't use it in its tangible form. I have asics in a tangible form that produce bitcoins though


It's getting late. I definitely need sleep.

I thought at first you had running shoes that made bit coins. :lol:

Good point. Your miner isn't the commodity though


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> There's some of me that feels a bit sorry for you - maybe pity.
> 
> Then I remember I really don't give a **** about you, or whatever you write.
> 
> You only write creepy, obsessive, needy insults about me, 'cos you're butt-hurt about something you can't move past.


I reckon I'm still in with a chance though mate


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's getting late. I definitely need sleep.
> 
> I thought at first you had running shoes that made bit coins. :lol:
> 
> Good point. Your miner isn't the commodity though


lol touche. I'll go back to my reading, i never post anything training related lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I reckon I'm still in with a chance though mate
> 
> View attachment 149931


Every dog, or frog, has his day. I'm sure, every blue moon, you get a sympathy bang.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm waiting for @Jaff0 to drop the 'sunshine' bomb. Rrrrrr shiit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

strongboes said:


> so you pay 12k a year in rent, why not buy a house instead?
> 
> regardless, most static sites have rules, rules like if you want to have a caravan on this site then you have to buy it through us (Add on 20%), and if you want to sell it, you have to sell it through us(take off 20%). Caravans don't last very long, ground rent is at least 3k a year. Then you have to move out for 6-12 weeks each year. Your bills aren't going to magically disappear, you will use bottled gas which is more expensive. What are you going to realistically save, 4k a year at best, for the privilege of living in a caravan which you can probably touch both sides of if you stretch your arms out!
> 
> ...


I don't want to buy a house.

Most sites do not require you to buy through them.

I'm fine paying 20% if that's what they charge.

Yes ground rent can be around 3 a year or less depending what kind of place it is.

If the caravans don't last i will buy another one when it breaks.

depending on the site you may not have to move off for 6 weeks if you slip him a nugget.

Bills do not magicaly dissappear but canister gas is bloody cheap to run and overall bills are way way way less than the bills of a 3 bedroom house. Even if I saved only £1 I would still be doing this, it's not just about saving money.

I was a chef by trade so yes I can cook.

I'm self employed and nobody needs to know who I am or where I am.

Electricity is supplied by the site, campers don't have an account with any service providers.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't read past the first page but @IGotTekkers if you want to f*ck everything off why don't you just move abroad to somewhere like S.E. Asia? Can maintain a decent standard of living without becoming a pikey plus better weather and freely available steroids haha


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm waiting for @Jaff0 to drop the 'sunshine' bomb. Rrrrrr shiit


It's the little things in life, ain't it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Phil D said:


> I haven't read past the first page but @IGotTekkers if you want to f*ck everything off why don't you just move abroad to somewhere like S.E. Asia? Can maintain a decent standard of living without becoming a pikey plus better weather and freely available steroids haha


Because of family mate I can't even move out of kent ffs


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Every dog, or frog, has his day. I'm sure, every blue moon, you get a sympathy bang.


You'd get a sympathy bang from me if you wanted it


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> You'd get a sympathy bang from me if you wanted it


Thanks, but when I'm looking for resentful, creepy, obsessive and immature, you'll be the seventeenth to know.

In the meantime, take needy crazy to somebody that gives a **** about you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Omg u cannot be serious!!!!
> 
> This can relate to,every one on here surely...they have all said something they might not appreciate their kids seeing/ reading???


most don't stick it on a internet forum though..talking bout drugs etc is one thing, but watching your wife get double teamed, is quite another


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't help but laugh reading through this thread, especially comments from the ones who think they are better than everyone else because they're anti-government.

You wouldn't all be such smug bastards shouting about how bad it is living under a system you didn't choose to live under if you were born in Ethiopia with barely any system to speak of living off dirty water and dying before you even reach 30.

The idea of ever living in a World run by 'The people' and having no monetary system in place is like believing one day dogs will fart out chocolate buttons that cure cancer, completely delusional at best.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> I've made plenty of threads about unlawful government surveillance. Yes they do what you say, and it can be a lot more intrusive.. the answer is if you don't agree to it why give up? Why stop making it difficult for governments/corporations to collect and store information about your person?
> 
> There are many things you can do. One obvious approach it to avoid providing your name and address to companies, which makes it more difficult for them to contract with you, or trade your information. *For example if you go to screwfix, if you buy a television*, do not provide information when requested, politely declined, you are not legally obliged to. Do not fill out a census, do not pay for a tv license, do not pay private parking tickets... if you do not provide a name you cannot be prosecuted, it's that simple..
> 
> ...


I certainly agree I wouldn't fill in a form at screwfix while buying a television as they don't sell any.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hollisbball said:


> Can't help but laugh reading through this thread, especially comments from the ones who think they are better than everyone else because they're anti-government.
> 
> You wouldn't all be such smug bastards shouting about how bad it is living under a system you didn't choose to live under if you were born in Ethiopia with barely any system to speak of living off dirty water and dying before you even reach 30.
> 
> The idea of ever living in a World run by 'The people' and having no monetary system in place is like believing one day dogs will fart out chocolate buttons that cure cancer, completely delusional at best.


I don't want a world run by the people, I just want to be left alone to do my own thing, I couldn't give a **** what everyone else does tbh lol. I might do eventually but not right now I don't.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Thanks, but when I'm looking for resentful, creepy, obsessive and immature, you'll be the seventeenth to know.
> 
> In the meantime, take needy crazy to somebody that gives a **** about you.


 :wub:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tekkers I've only read the first few pages and the last few...

I agree we are fckued up the a55 daily by all sorts of authorities, and are in effect slaves to money, but I'd rather be a slave to the system than have my daughter sh1t in a bucket 12 months a year.

Weather you like it or not, your child/children WILL grow up in this system if they want to be a normal member of society. Spending their childhood on a remote campsite educated by you or a tutor is not setting them up well for their adult lives and is incredibly selfish and short sighted.

Live the dream once they have left home mate, not before.

Also, you and I had a blazing row on here a while back about your stated income and me calling BS. I don't see how you can be earning in excess of 100k per year but have to move into a mobile caravan while you save for a nice static. Surely you could save for literally a month and have neough for a nice static caravan?

I'm not trolling or starting sh1t but it is a bit of a strange situation.

I'm sure you won't actually do this anyway but it's all good chat isn't it!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> :wub:


Every frog has his day.

Just like that annoying ****ing (hey, for once it's literal...) dog that won't stop humping your leg.

Don't be a humpy, leg dog, or frog.

Be the ball, Johnny.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

OP wishes he was never told Santa isn't real


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> :wub:


I think you need to adjust your attitude, it's not like Jaff0 once again came charging into a thread on his glorious white steed of over-elaborate bollox now is it.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think you need to adjust your attitude, it's not like Jaff0 once again came charging into a thread on his glorious white steed of over-elaborate bollox now is it.


Hey, you leave my big ****ing white horse out of this, it's never done any harm, or shat where it shouldn't.

And no, DeskSitter, you can't hump my big white horse, either.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> Tekkers I've only read the first few pages and the last few...
> 
> I agree we are fckued up the a55 daily by all sorts of authorities, and are in effect slaves to money, but I'd rather be a slave to the system than have my daughter sh1t in a bucket 12 months a year.
> 
> ...


OP talks pony

10k per month and is forced to run away from the big bad world and live in a tent LOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

lufc90 said:


> OP talks pony
> 
> 10k per month and is forced to run away from the big bad world and live in a tent LOL


Lmao. So what your trying today is tekkers is a bullsh1tter? It's really not coming across in your posts mate..... Lol.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

This is why I like the Gen chat part of UKM, it's full of bollox that bares no meaning to my life, but still I read it and get a chuckle..


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

My plan is to fvck off to Colombia or Belize at some point in the future  Run a backpacking station and run guided biology walks, ecotours and such.

Anyway, lets all chill the fvck out and watch this awesome video;


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Tekkers I've only read the first few pages and the last few...
> 
> I agree we are fckued up the a55 daily by all sorts of authorities, and are in effect slaves to money, but I'd rather be a slave to the system than have my daughter sh1t in a bucket 12 months a year.
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't planning on my kids having to **** in buckets mate lol. Caravans, mobile homes and holiday/camper parks all have toilets, showers and everything else that your home has. And if my kids decide later in life they want to be part of the system then that's up to them, but i dont think its selfish to want to protect them or draw them away as much as possible from it just because it's what everyone else deems 'normal'. I never said I was gonna teach them myself lol, there's nothing wrong with private school, the pass rates show that.

As for my finances, just because I make 100k a year does not meal I have 100k disposable income at all times, I pump well over 50% of my income back into my businesses and until growth stops I can't bloody reap the benefits unless I want to stall. And the rest goes on bills and living costs. So no i dont have a free 20k right now to lay down on a mobile home. I don't understand why money is always being brought up its no ****ers business whatsoever.

Remember we all once lived in huts made with twigs and cow shiit and got on just fine. People are making out like I'm bordering child abuse or neglect by not having 2 storeys to my home ffs lol.

There are people living in smaller flats!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think you need to adjust your attitude, it's not like Jaff0 once again came charging into a thread on his glorious white steed of over-elaborate bollox now is it.


Jaff0 and I have a love hate thing going on, even if he doesn't realize it yet. I actually quietly admire the cnuts grammatical ability and use of the English language. The problem is, conveying that to him always ends in failure lol.

Listen, just to be clear on this, for the most part I'm actually on a wind up, but one thing bothers me with Jaff0 and that's his loyalty to conformity. I'd be willing to overlook everything else about the cnut if he didn't try and beat down anyone who stands against the system


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> OP talks pony
> 
> 10k per month and is forced to run away from the big bad world and live in a tent LOL


**** me obsessed or what? Seems to be an irish thing specifically?

Forced? Tent? What an absolute moron. What are you 12 years old?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Lotte said:


> My plan is to fvck off to Colombia or Belize at some point in the future  Run a backpacking station and run guided biology walks, ecotours and such.
> 
> Anyway, lets all chill the fvck out and watch this awesome video;


Problem is without insulation a volcanic wouldn't be able to provide enough heat to that to make it comfortable


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well I wasn't planning on my kids having to **** in buckets mate lol. Caravans, mobile homes and holiday/camper parks all have toilets, showers and everything else that your home has. And if my kids decide later in life they want to be part of the system then that's up to them, but i dont think its selfish to want to protect them or draw them away as much as possible from it just because it's what everyone else deems 'normal'. I never said I was gonna teach them myself lol, there's nothing wrong with private school, the pass rates show that.
> 
> As for my finances, just because I make 100k a year does not meal I have 100k disposable income at all times, I pump well over 50% of my income back into my businesses and until growth stops I can't bloody reap the benefits unless I want to stall. And the rest goes on bills and living costs. So no i dont have a free 20k right now to lay down on a mobile home. I don't understand why money is always being brought up its no ****ers business whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Mate I get it, I wish society was the way it was a few hundred years ago (maybe without the rape and pillage, but at least a few less CCTV cameras).

I sort of think it's an unavoidable world that we live in and we have to adapt as best we can, one day things will go full circle and we will be living in small communities/tribes etc all over again, maybe not in the next hundred years but I do honestly believe things will take a step back at some point for some reasons (large scale war, food crises, societal breakdown of some kind), and people will probably be much happier for it.

I brought the money thing up as it is a massive factor in life and something you would/have considered. I'm not going to bang on about it as it's not the point.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Lotte said:


> My plan is to fvck off to Colombia or Belize at some point in the future  Run a backpacking station and run guided biology walks, ecotours and such.
> 
> Anyway, lets all chill the fvck out and watch this awesome video;


Problem is without insulation a volcano wouldn't be able to provide enough heat to that to make it comfortable


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Jaff0 and I have a love hate thing going on, even if he doesn't realize it yet. I actually quietly admire the cnuts grammatical ability and use of the English language. The problem is, conveying that to him always ends in failure lol.


It just ends - not in failure, in my complete lack of giving a **** about whatever you like / don't like / admire / hate - whatever the **** temperature you're currently blowing.



DeskSitter said:


> Listen, just to be clear on this, for the most part I'm actually on a wind up, but one thing bothers me with Jaff0 and that's his loyalty to conformity. I'd be willing to overlook everything else about the cnut if he didn't try and beat down anyone who stands against the system


My problem with what you write about me, is that it's completely incompetent. I have no issues with people not conforming, or people who stand against the system. I've just got a low tolerance from some of the absolute bollocks spouted (like FMOTL retarded nonsense) as if it's some informed, enlightened stance - when the reality is, it's a very cynical, manufactured, and highly flawed approach, that many buy into simply because they're predisposed.

As for you, personally, it's the constant ****ing drama queen antics that has made me completely ambivalent to you as a person. People like you just suck the life out of any empathy, because you can't deal with losing an argument, or a reality check, without acting like a ****ing sulky child for evermore (said in a rather Raven-esque manner).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** me obsessed or what? Seems to be an irish thing specifically?
> 
> *Forced*? *Tent*? What an absolute moron. What are you *12 years old*?


you trying to tell us something tekkers?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I think the fundamental problem here is pragmatism vs intuition. They tend to mix about as well as oil and water lol


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

OP, no offence but i saw you posted nudes of your wife a while back on the net. From this thread you said stuff like "the woman",and "lazy.....". This may sound rude, but instead of pulling your kids across the country, maybe don't degrade your wife over the internet. Even if it is not in front of them, they'll pick up on it. I think that is something much more worthwhile to leave them behind.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** me obsessed or what? Seems to be an irish thing specifically?
> 
> Forced? Tent? What an absolute moron. What are you 12 years old?


Irish people know settled people don't normally choose to be pikeys.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> OP, no offence but i saw you posted nudes of your wife a while back on the net.
> 
> BLAH BLAH MORAL HIGHGROUND BLAH BLAH
> 
> that is something much more worthwhile to leave them behind.


Tekkers, disregard advice. Continue posting photos.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Mate I get it, I wish society was the way it was a few hundred years ago (maybe without the rape and pillage, but at least a few less CCTV cameras).
> 
> I sort of think it's an unavoidable world that we live in and we have to adapt as best we can, one day things will go full circle and we will be living in small communities/tribes etc all over again, maybe not in the next hundred years but I do honestly believe things will take a step back at some point for some reasons (large scale war, food crises, societal breakdown of some kind), and people will probably be much happier for it.
> 
> I brought the money thing up as it is a massive factor in life and something you would/have considered. I'm not going to bang on about it as it's not the point.


It is a certainty mate I think we'll within the next 100 years there will be complete anarchy due to war, famine etc, the whole system will get broken but i reckon the government will just deploy all the armed forces onto the streets and many people will die.

Obviously complete speculation but i see it on cards at some point.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> OP, no offence but i saw you posted nudes of your wife a while back on the net. From this thread you said stuff like "the woman",and "lazy.....". This may sound rude, but instead of pulling your kids across the country, maybe don't degrade your wife over the internet. Even if it is not in front of them, they'll pick up on it. I think that is something much more worthwhile to leave them behind.


Pulling my kids across the country? You are just making stuff up now lad. Go and write some anime fiction or something.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Where would one find these nude pics? Hypothetically speaking.... ?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Pulling my kids across the country? You are just making stuff up now lad. Go and write some anime fiction or something.


Just saying, there is little things that you could do that would benefit your kids far greater. Idk why you think the general population are d1cks, cause they are not. There are some really nice people, and very intelligent people. If you teach your kids correctly, they will be a mirror image of yourself.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> It just ends - not in failure, in my complete lack of giving a **** about whatever you like / don't like / admire / hate - whatever the **** temperature you're currently blowing.
> 
> My problem with what you write about me, is that it's completely incompetent. I have no issues with people not conforming, or people who stand against the system. I've just got a low tolerance from some of the absolute bollocks spouted (like FMOTL retarded nonsense) as if it's some informed, enlightened stance - when the reality is, it's a very cynical, manufactured, and highly flawed approach, that many buy into simply because they're predisposed.
> 
> As for you, personally, it's the constant ****ing drama queen antics that has made me completely ambivalent to you as a person. People like you just suck the life out of any empathy, because you can't deal with losing an argument, or a reality check, without acting like a ****ing sulky child for evermore (said in a rather Raven-esque manner).


You absolutely do have an issue with anyone that does not confirm, and who stands up against the system, it's there in almost every single post you make. People do beat the system - FACT

I can quite happily deal with losing the argument Jaff0, I remember telling you that you've won already, remember that? I buried the hatchet and you're still waving your blunt instrument about. What I'm saying to you and have been saying to you for the most part is PEACE.. and in response I get spat in the face, i.e. your first paragraph. It's your opportunity to resolve the issues we are having and walk away, you're reluctant to do that, and you are unnecessarily venomous instead. I'm quite happy for you not to care about me mate, I won't cry over it.. if you hadn't noticed for the most part I feed off your negativity and use it to take the ****, which rattles you.

So the above paragraph, just to be clear, isn't me having a dig at you, it's me just being honest as to how I see the situation. And I disagree with you politically, I don't disagree with a lot of what you say though, which if you were more affable as a person, you'd have realized, or allowed me to get that across to you.. Making comments like this : ''It just ends - not in failure, in my complete lack of giving a **** about whatever you like / don't like / admire / hate - whatever the **** temperature you're currently blowing.'' would end pretty unsoundly in a face to face.. not with me personally.. but I doubt very much that would get you much love in any kind of dispute resolution.. interestingly you're all for compliance.. is that the type of thing you'd say to someone in real life? If so I think you'd have a few more black eyes than most, mate. If you're going to talk to me, you're going to be respectful, not being respectful was what got you into muddy water with me in the first place, if you remember. .. You attacked me first.

Let's see what your response, or lack of will be to this. I've got my predictions


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> They would still get tons of social interaction mate we take them out every weekend and they meet other kids and whatnot, and our family is massive so they have plenty of cousins etc which they play with often. So I don't think that would ever be an issue, but like I said these are just ideas that me n the Mrs and the kids would have to discuss in more detail. I'd prefer private school to home school anyway, wider variety of teachers etc.
> 
> Although the same could be said with going to school.. causing depression and trauma from bullying/abuse etc.


Your response shows you've put some thought into it which is good - private school would definitely be better, although be aware that rich private school kids might judge yours for living in a caravan! On the whole I like your idea just needs a lot of thought.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Xenophobia is the only thing that fuels a status quo imo. You don't know what you will find unless you step into the unknown.

As for politics, hasn't liberalism always been about reform? But how much of this reform is genuinely democratic and lead by the people? And how would we even we know if socioeconomic triggers, like recession are deliberately instigated pressures up on society to sway public opinion and actions in a certain direction?

We just don't know what goes on behind closed doors. And taling any information presented by assertive and eloquent politicians, academics or other charismatic personalities at face value just doesn't seem like a wise move. Let's not forget they are human too, and in a position of power, to what extent would they allow personal greed to motivate anything they say or do, even if it results in widespread misinformation?

Personally I think the only thing that is impartial is your own perception of reality. Everything else, the words and views of other is secondhand, hearsay. As someone who's studied journalism, let me tell you, they don't call a News agenda, a News agenda for no reason.

If everyone was supposed to be identical, then we'd all be born with the same fingerprints. In other words just live life the way you want, think what you want, unless intention is to cause deliberate harm to someone else, why would it concern anyone else.

Personally i've found more answers to my own queries whilst relaxing with my eyes shut or hiking through the dales, than scouring through books or magazines. Knowledge is endless, and sometimes it's best to keep things simple. Introspection can go a long way


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> You absolutely do have an issue with anyone that does not confirm, and who stands up against the system, it's there in almost every single post you make. People do beat the system - FACT
> 
> I can quite happily deal with losing the argument Jaff0, I remember telling you that you've won already, remember that? I buried the hatchet and you're still waving your blunt instrument about. What I'm saying to you and have been saying to you for the most part is PEACE.. and in response I get spat in the face, i.e. your first paragraph. It's your opportunity to resolve the issues we are having and walk away, you're reluctant to do that, and you are unnecessarily venomous instead. I'm quite happy for you not to care about me mate, I won't cry over it.. if you hadn't noticed for the most part I feed off your negativity and use it to take the ****, which rattles you.
> 
> ...


There is no situation, there is no "us" you creepy weirdo. You seem to want to rap on about how you think you know me, about what you think you understand, but here's the thing, whenever you write it, it's just more amateur dramatics and attention seeking, and just some prescribed response that's utterly predictable of the normal rhetoric that used to supposedly undermine somebody.

I don't like or dislike you as whatever example of your personality your forum behaviour belies. I just find you oddly obsessive in a way that's a bit creepy and / or juvenile.

Perhaps that's not really "you", and maybe in a parallel universe I'd care, but we're not and I don't.

My advice - maybe your attention would be more rewardingly focused on somebody who cares, and shares some empathy with you.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's no secret my views on society and the government etc.. and with that other thread earlier with that guy talking about enslavement and being a pawn in corporate chess, i think iv finaly been tipped over the edge and i am now dead set on giving up our house, selling most of our possessions and buying a caravan or 2. Iv been up all night researching and I'm pretty excited. I just told the Mrs and she doesn't seem too impressed just yet but she will come round. I am also un registering as self employed, and I'm gonna get us all private health care and send the girl to private school or just have her a private tutor.
> 
> Only problem that I'm coming across atm is most nice holiday parks/sites will only sit you for 10.5 months or else you have to pay council tax, so it's either gonna be 6 weeks holiday or move to a different park every winter. My plan atm is to get 2 fairly large tourers and remodel them, one will have just 3 bedrooms with a little bathroom and the other will be a large open plan living/dining/ kitchen. I'm buying the woman a bmw x5 which should be plenty enough power to tow them when we need to. And I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax. Yes it can be done and yes can still be insured
> 
> Anybody else done anything similar? I presume it will take a while to get used to having less space and obvs gonna lose some home comforts but i think in the long run its gonna be so much better, more natural environment to bring the kids up in. No more heavy utility bills, taxes, expensive rent, just easy living and nature on the doorstep. I'm finaly opting out


Mate, the gypsies use normal plates and pay road tax and insurance etc. If they can't get out of it.. neither can you.. Theyve had generations of methods and still not there yet.

Good luck if you do it though. It really irritates me thinking we pay tax on our wages, then pay tax on everything we buy and I use hardly anything of society compared to most sh1ts


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Well in @IGotTekkers don't see it deign a big problem to drop off the face of the planet for a couple of years. As long as the kids see there dad and there education is upto scratch then good on you. We went away in the caravan on holiday when I was younger and those were some of my fondest memory's growing up, all be it not 12months of the year. Facilities are great on sites, so it's not like what people are saying living like a gypsy.

Anyway I am away to crawl into my super king size bed and not listen to the rain batter off my upvc roof.

Ps how's the daughter that got knocked down???


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it really that much an unbelievable amount? It's nothing compared to some on here. I'm still skint half the time n i still have money worries just like everyone else. It is not alot of money, trust me.


I haven't read the rest of the thread as I think its just a load of rubbish. People do earn £10k and more a month but you don't. I know it, you know it and I reckon anyone with common sense on here knows it.

BUT let's for arguements sake say its true ( :lol: ) you earn £120k and paid £40k in tax then you unregister as self employed can carry on trading. I'm pretty sure the tax people will investigate you.

You're declaring you're not working but how will you be able to live with no income?

You must get paid cash for all your job, whatever it is you do, otherwise they would be a proof you're working. Where are you going to stash £10k a month?

What about your suppliers? Are you going to start paying them COD now? Means you'll need money to front jobs before getting paid. Also means you'll have to be careful not to make big purchases or it will flag you up.

I'm sure most people don't want to pay taxes but if you're earning £120k it's harder than you think to hide it. It'd be easier to pay an accountant to do it for you.

Also how does living in a caravan make you off the radar? The government will still know where you live. You'll have to prove who you are to rent a caravan. Also have to prove who you are to buy one. Utility bills will still have to be in someone's name and be paid.

There no escaping in the real world.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It's no secret my views on society and the government etc.. and with that other thread earlier with that guy talking about enslavement and being a pawn in corporate chess, i think iv finaly been tipped over the edge and i am now dead set on giving up our house, selling most of our possessions and buying a caravan or 2. Iv been up all night researching and I'm pretty excited. I just told the Mrs and she doesn't seem too impressed just yet but she will come round. I am also un registering as self employed, and I'm gonna get us all private health care and send the girl to private school or just have her a private tutor.
> 
> Only problem that I'm coming across atm is most nice holiday parks/sites will only sit you for 10.5 months or else you have to pay council tax, so it's either gonna be 6 weeks holiday or move to a different park every winter. My plan atm is to get 2 fairly large tourers and remodel them, one will have just 3 bedrooms with a little bathroom and the other will be a large open plan living/dining/ kitchen. I'm buying the woman a bmw x5 which should be plenty enough power to tow them when we need to. And I'm looking into how to un registering the car and giving it our own plate so the government have no legal right to impound it or clamp it for not buying their car tax. Yes it can be done and yes can still be insured
> 
> Anybody else done anything similar? I presume it will take a while to get used to having less space and obvs gonna lose some home comforts but i think in the long run its gonna be so much better, more natural environment to bring the kids up in. No more heavy utility bills, taxes, expensive rent, just easy living and nature on the doorstep. I'm finaly opting out


a gallant post - but will it happen ??? - NO

You have had enough - dont want to be a pawn in the corporate chess - so you want to like like a pikey ????

The world is a big place - so why dont you get out of dodge is you cant stand it ?????

and also moan less ????


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread as I think its just a load of rubbish. People do earn £10k and more a month but you don't. I know it, you know it and I reckon anyone with common sense on here knows it.
> 
> BUT let's for arguements sake say its true ( :lol: ) you earn £120k and paid £40k in tax then you unregister as self employed can carry on trading. I'm pretty sure the tax people will investigate you.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate got as far as the first paragraph and stopped reading, that bits a load of crap and unjust assumption so the rest probably is too. Not believing something is fine but don't sit there telling me what's true and what's not when you have no ****ing idea of anything other than your own life.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> most don't stick it on a internet forum though..talking bout drugs etc is one thing, but watching your wife get double teamed, is quite another


On a serious...this is not my cup of tea, but how can u say that it's not right for someone else of he chooses to discuss it on a forum and no doubt most guys join in with banter and prob wish they could but don't have that way of thinking. It's peoples choices if it's not harming anyone and his mrs is cool with it and him discussing it then it really has nothing to do with any of us. Kids can learn more dangerous stuff on this forum being told about steroids by someone who talks ****e ( and iv seen it) than learning about open relationships. If we start harping on about what's right and wrong we have to look at ourselves too and none of us perfect.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> a gallant post - but will it happen ??? - NO
> 
> You have had enough - dont want to be a pawn in the corporate chess - so you want to like like a pikey ????
> 
> ...


Oh you want me to sit quiet and shut up like everyone else? Sorry but **** off.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate got as far as the first paragraph and stopped reading, that bits a load of crap and unjust assumption so the rest probably is too. Not believing something is fine but don't sit there telling me what's true and what's not when you have no ****ing idea of anything other than your own life.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Brilliant. This has made me laugh. You're an absolute plum. All the best to you and your dreams of living in a caravan ha ha ha.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Brilliant. This has made me laugh. You're an absolute plum. All the best to you and your dreams of living in a caravan ha ha ha.


Im a plum because you are wrong? Lol.

well I'm glad you had a chuckle. Cheers.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh you want me to sit quiet and shut up like everyone else? Sorry but **** off.


Tekkers if you are going to be a pikey you need to get use to making call out videos to your doubters


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> There is no situation, there is no "us" you creepy weirdo. You seem to want to rap on about how you think you know me, about what you think you understand, but here's the thing, whenever you write it, it's just more amateur dramatics and attention seeking, and just some prescribed response that's utterly predictable of the normal rhetoric that used to supposedly undermine somebody.
> 
> I don't like or dislike you as whatever example of your personality your forum behaviour belies. I just find you oddly obsessive in a way that's a bit creepy and / or juvenile.
> 
> ...


I've given you the opportunity to apologize, do it in PM if not here. That will resolve this for you


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I've given you the opportunity to apologize, do it in PM if not here. That will resolve this for you


You two, lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Private school- living in a caravan,

Can see your kids aren't going to be bullied in the slightest. Doesn't seem fair on the kids, why not just wait till they have moved out.

Also your girlfriend is very very very unlikely to want to do this, is it fair that she just has to do whatever you want ?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I've given you the opportunity to apologize, do it in PM if not here. That will resolve this for you


1. I have nothing to resolve - it's you who's a creepy, obsessive, stalker-esque nutjob. The number of times I've needlessly made reference to you, as some sort of desparate lapdop? Zero. You? How many times, now, have you done your cry-y, whiny, childlish tantrums?

2. I've nothing to apologise for - and if you think I have, then that will just be one more thing you've got unresolved and unrequited. Do yourself a favour, not for me, but for your own self-respect - move the **** on - it's a love that can never be. Take solace, in the fact that there's pills, therapy, and self-help CDs - that, and immerse yourself in Celine Dion songs, or whatever the **** people listen to when they can't get over somebody.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> 1. I have nothing to resolve - it's you who's a creepy, obsessive, stalker-esque nutjob. The number of times I've needlessly made reference to you, as some sort of desparate lapdop? Zero. You? How many times, now, have you done your cry-y, whiny, childlish tantrums?
> 
> 2. I've nothing to apologise for - and if you think I have, then that will just be one more thing you've got unresolved and unrequited. Do yourself a favour, not for me, but for your own self-respect - move the **** on - it's a love that can never be. Take solace, in the fact that there's pills, therapy, and self-help CDs - that, and immerse yourself in Celine Dion songs, or whatever the **** people listen to when they can't get over somebody.


You can apologize or you can continue having problems


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> You can apologize or you can continue having problems


I'm not having any problems - certainly not from you.

Do, or don't do whatever the **** you want. But if you're waiting for an apology for me, you're gonna be waiting a **** of a long time.

I see creepy, obsessive has also taken a step towards the resentful, too. You should chill the **** out, and have a coke and a smile.

Big smile. Be happy. Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm not having any problems - certainly not from you.
> 
> Do, or don't do whatever the **** you want. But if you're waiting for an apology for me, you're gonna be waiting a **** of a long time.
> 
> ...


The irony


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> The irony


Alanis would be proud of you.

Irony. It's so ironic.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Alanis would be proud of you.
> 
> Irony. It's so ironic.


Keep it coming


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And as best I can i have no intention of using public service anymore..


You need to scrap your car then, because the roads (and pavements you walk on) are maintained by the taxpayer. You will need to dispose of all your waste yourself in an environmentally acceptable way, pay for all the medical treatment that you and your kids need, pay for their schooling & not use the emergency services at all


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im a plum because you are wrong? Lol.
> 
> well I'm glad you had a chuckle. Cheers.


No I'm not wrong. Thank you for the laughs though :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You need to scrap your car then, because the roads (and pavements you walk on) are maintained by the taxpayer. You will need to dispose of all your waste yourself in an environmentally acceptable way, pay for all the medical treatment that you and your kids need, pay for their schooling & not use the emergency services at all


And not claim any child benefit etc.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> On a serious...this is not my cup of tea, but how can u say that it's not right for someone else of he chooses to discuss it on a forum and no doubt most guys join in with banter and prob wish they could but don't have that way of thinking. It's peoples choices if *it's not harming anyone *and his mrs is cool with it and him discussing it then it really has nothing to do with any of us. Kids can learn more dangerous stuff on this forum being told about steroids by someone who talks ****e ( and iv seen it) than learning about open relationships. If we start harping on about what's right and wrong we have to look at ourselves too and none of us perfect.


it'll harm his kids if it gets back to them....would you have liked someone possibly saying to you when you were younger 'heard theres a photo of your ma's minge online' (obviously I know your old and there was no internet back then, or electricity)....anything I stick on the internet etc, only can come back to haunt me...to be honest, I cant have any respect for a person who mentions his sister getting shagged at his wedding by his mate...its one thing if no one knew who Tekkers was in real life, but with tekkers, his face is clear to see...wonder if his sister would like someone reading tekkers comment and saying to her about her shenanigans at his wedding...unless his whole family have the values and self respect of the Fritzl's


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You need to scrap your car then, because the roads (and pavements you walk on) are maintained by the taxpayer. You will need to dispose of all your waste yourself in an environmentally acceptable way, pay for all the medical treatment that you and your kids need, pay for their schooling & not use the emergency services at all


Didn't you use an ambulance not so long ago when one of girls were run over? Terrible news and proper [email protected] about the police not stopping the driver. He could have been uninsured, untaxed and driving an unsafe vehicle.

If you're stopping paying tax etc and want nothing off the Gov what are you going to do if this was to happen again? Touch wood it doesn't but if it did you couldn't call an ambulance could you?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

In regards to this and the kids im only 21, But honestly I would rather have gone to school than be home schooled so I would try and take that idea of your list. I mean although most my friends now are from work rather than school, In school is where I learnt most my socialising skills etc and I dont think i would have that being home tutored. Also regards to Living in a caravan, personally its not for me even though my bedroom is small and i live with parents. I could not imagine living in a caravan and enjoying it. I would personally rather have less nice things and live in a house. I fully understand where your coming from the government are robbing bastards but its because its the nicest way to live. But at the same time some people prefer it, but i would definetely not try to force it on the bird and kids, thats a big no no. But i hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Oh you want me to sit quiet and shut up like everyone else? Sorry but **** off.


*i did *

i did not sit quiet like everyone else and moan and groan - i voted with my feet and fcucked off and been away 25 years now

So you can do the same - i just can not see the point in living like a pikey is going to do anything against the system ??? as as stated the world is a big place so move away ?? that takes guts.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

OP - forgive me, but I'm going to be a teeny bit critical.

If you were paying tax on 120k just as a sole trader it'd be £41k going to HMRC. If you were a limited company it'd be about £7k. If you're that crap with cash what makes you think that your lifestyle decisions are going to be better informed? Frankly I'd ask your missus. Or the kids. Or her mum and dad. Anyone.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You need to scrap your car then, because the roads (and pavements you walk on) are maintained by the taxpayer. You will need to dispose of all your waste yourself in an environmentally acceptable way, pay for all the medical treatment that you and your kids need, pay for their schooling & not use the emergency services at all


As a successful entrepreneur i'm sure the OP will just drop a 10k anonymous donation every time he needs to a public service.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> As a successful entrepreneur i'm sure the OP will just drop a 10k anonymous donation every time he needs to a public service.


It would be nice if I could chose not to pay tax, but unfortunately I work for the NHS (which provides lifesaving treatment free at the point of use - even to people who don't pay tax) so I just get the tax deducted from my wages.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> As a successful entrepreneur i'm sure the OP will just drop a 10k anonymous donation every time he needs to a public service.


If he's genuinely paid £40k in tax for even one year that's more a person on minimum wage will contribute in 15 years.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Dai the drive said:


> OP - forgive me, but I'm going to be a teeny bit critical.
> 
> If you were paying tax on 120k just as a sole trader it'd be £41k going to HMRC. If you were a limited company it'd be about £7k. If you're that crap with cash what makes you think that your lifestyle decisions are going to be better informed? Frankly I'd ask your missus. Or the kids. Or her mum and dad. Anyone.


How do you come up with that figure 7K on 120k profit? that's about 6%?

I think where a skilled accountant comes in is knowing all the little expenses/allowances/loopholes etc, which will make what originally looks like a 120k profit that much less.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You need to scrap your car then, because the roads (and pavements you walk on) are maintained by the taxpayer. You will need to dispose of all your waste yourself in an environmentally acceptable way, pay for all the medical treatment that you and your kids need, pay for their schooling & not use the emergency services at all


Im fully aware of what I need to do and if you read my posts you will see I have most of that covered. As for pavements.. i didn't ask them to be layed nor are they layed purely for my benefit. Not my problem I'm afraid.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Didn't you use an ambulance not so long ago when one of girls were run over? Terrible news and proper [email protected] about the police not stopping the driver. He could have been uninsured, untaxed and driving an unsafe vehicle.
> 
> If you're stopping paying tax etc and want nothing off the Gov what are you going to do if this was to happen again? Touch wood it doesn't but if it did you couldn't call an ambulance could you?


This has already been covered in the thread I'm not repeating myself.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Because of family mate I can't even move out of kent ffs


whats the point in giving up luxuries when you you are trapped in hell lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> This has already been covered in the thread I'm not repeating myself.


I'm sure this whole thread is a repeat of a post you did last year


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> *i did *
> 
> i did not sit quiet like everyone else and moan and groan - i voted with my feet and fcucked off and been away 25 years now
> 
> So you can do the same - i just can not see the point in living like a pikey is going to do anything against the system ??? as as stated the world is a big place so move away ?? that takes guts.


Jesus why is it so hard for people to understand i dont want to do anything against the system, i just don't want to be a part of it, there is a big difference. I should not have to leave my country and move away from my family, I don't have to, and I'm not going to. And it's not living like a pikey either, how degrading some of you lot are!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dai the drive said:


> OP - forgive me, but I'm going to be a teeny bit critical.
> 
> If you were paying tax on 120k just as a sole trader it'd be £41k going to HMRC. If you were a limited company it'd be about £7k. If you're that crap with cash what makes you think that your lifestyle decisions are going to be better informed? Frankly I'd ask your missus. Or the kids. Or her mum and dad. Anyone.


Sorry mate but didn't have any help when I set up these businesses and nor did I know **** all about laws, tax returns or anything else, I brushed it under the carpet and i was too busy to care at that time. That doesn't make me bad with finances (which is completely irrelevant and none of your business iether).


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm sure this whole thread is a repeat of a post you did last year


Nope iv never decided to actually go ahead with this before.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Keep it coming


Much as I'd like to, I just can't sustain the interest in you - you have nothing I want.

It's such a fine line, though, between jovial satire and sarcastic condescencion - or condescending sarcasm... a tighrope, even. One I tread daily, sometimes several times a day. Really, in a very mixed way, I'd even go as far as to say, "I didn't get where I am today, without...". On the flipside, it does give me the grace to be able to deal with people like you with some degree of casually observed civility - and skill almost to itself.

Nothing lasts forever, though. Much as you'd like to infer interest, I can only make a cat jump around to a laser pointer for so long without it being utterly, ****ing boring. So by all means - you carry on, rocking out with your cock out, but there's only so much white-noise-esque twittering I can entertain, without feeling like I'm dumbing down.

Feel free to carry on mithering, and strive for the last word - every so often, I throw a dog a bone.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate but didn't have any help when I set up these businesses and nor did I know **** all about laws, tax returns or anything else, I brushed it under the carpet and i was too busy to care at that time. That doesn't make me bad with finances (which is completely irrelevant and none of your business iether).


how long have you been in business for?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol at everyone getting so Butt hurt haha. "Boo hoo somebody is doing what they want and not following everyone else, boo hoo he has more money than me, boo hoo he walks on my pavements that my taxes pay for" lmao what a bunch of pathetic, jealous, short sighted little bitches. Just goes to show how deep these issues are engrained into British society, the problem runs deeper than I thought. If it were me and I saw somebody else doing what they wanted to do I'd congratulate him and wish him good luck. Not you bellends though, you have to pick holes and try and degrade to make yourselves feel better about your own **** little lives. That's all it boils down to.

Tossers. Lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> how long have you been in business for?


Couple of years but only really took off the last 18 months


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol at everyone getting so Butt hurt haha. "Boo hoo somebody is doing what they want and not following everyone else, boo hoo he has more money than me, boo hoo he walks on my pavements that my taxes pay for" lmao what a bunch of pathetic, jealous, short sighted little bitches. Just goes to show how deep these issues are engrained into British society, the problem runs deeper than I thought. If it were me and I saw somebody else doing what they wanted to do I'd congratulate him and wish him good luck. Not you bellends though, you have to pick holes and try and degrade to make yourselves feel better about your own **** little lives. That's all it boils down to.
> 
> Tossers. Lol.


Like i said before mate. You're not the only one whos been thinking about doing this and fed up with modern society. some of the things certain other countries allow you to do freely that you cannot do in this nanny state communist regime is one of the reasons im thinking of my change to freedom.

Best of luck whatever you decide. And remember, the government hates people like us that are able to think for themselves. They like us all to be braindead and rely mercifully upon their corrupt hands.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> ...clearly IT isn't the best of paid jobs.


Depends how good you are :thumb:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol at everyone getting so Butt hurt haha. "Boo hoo somebody is doing what they want and not following everyone else, boo hoo he has more money than me, boo hoo he walks on my pavements that my taxes pay for" lmao what a bunch of pathetic, jealous, short sighted little bitches. Just goes to show how deep these issues are engrained into British society, the problem runs deeper than I thought. If it were me and I saw somebody else doing what they wanted to do I'd congratulate him and wish him good luck. Not you bellends though, you have to pick holes and try and degrade to make yourselves feel better about your own **** little lives. That's all it boils down to.
> 
> Tossers. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 149944


If it was just you choosing to live that way I would say well done and goodluck, but there's kids involved who are gonna have a crap time of it, a missus that in your own words needs talking round ie she doesn't want to do it, doesn't seem fair to me.

I have lived in a caravan park for a period of time and so did my mate. We both absolutely hated it once the novelty wore off,


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gycraig said:


> If it was just you choosing to live that way I would say well done and goodluck, but there's kids involved who are gonna have a crap time of it, a missus that in your own words needs talking round ie she doesn't want to do it, doesn't seem fair to me.
> 
> I have lived in a caravan park for a period of time and so did my mate. We both absolutely hated it once the novelty wore off,


1 bedroom aye?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good read this lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> If it was just you choosing to live that way I would say well done and goodluck, but there's kids involved who are gonna have a crap time of it, a missus that in your own words needs talking round ie she doesn't want to do it, doesn't seem fair to me.
> 
> I have lived in a caravan park for a period of time and so did my mate. We both absolutely hated it once the novelty wore off,


Im still waiting to hear how the kids are gonna have a crap time of it. As iv said before the kids will have everything they need, they have far more than most other kids and I'm not just talking about toys, they arnt gonna be disadvantaged in the slightest.

And even the Mrs is ok with the idea now and has been looking at statics. If it doesn't work and we don't like it we can always move back.


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

I watched one of your YouTube vids a while ago. Haven't you set up your gym business yet?

To be frank; you come across as an attention seeking fantasist.

I know you'll say you don't care blah blah blah but deep down...you do, because you keep trying to validate yourself.

Don't worry, you're liked already. Chill out.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im still waiting to hear how the kids are gonna have a crap time of it. As iv said before the kids will have everything they need, they have far more than most other kids and I'm not just talking about toys, they arnt gonna be disadvantaged in the slightest.
> 
> And even the Mrs is ok with the idea now and has been looking at statics. If it doesn't work and we don't like it we can always move back.


Because kids are mean mate.

If you put them through private education how do you think they will be treated by their peers?

They will be the Tekkers kids that live in a caravan and will have the most awkward and bullied school life imaginable.

That's if you can get them into a private school at all with a campsite address or even worse "no fixed abode"

I know you see the campsite as a community but there were NO kids on the camp site I was on other than holiday makers for a few days at a time, and for good reasons.

Try taking the family to a rented van for a month in November and see how keen you and the rest of the family are on spending the foreseeable future in an aluminium box.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Much as I'd like to, I just can't sustain the interest in you - you have nothing I want.
> 
> It's such a fine line, though, between jovial satire and sarcastic condescencion - or condescending sarcasm... a tighrope, even. One I tread daily, sometimes several times a day. Really, in a very mixed way, I'd even go as far as to say, "I didn't get where I am today, without...". On the flipside, it does give me the grace to be able to deal with people like you with some degree of casually observed civility - and skill almost to itself.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, what ?

Keep it to 1 paragraph max or I won't bother reading it, again


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im still waiting to hear how the kids are gonna have a crap time of it. As iv said before the kids will have everything they need, they have far more than most other kids and I'm not just talking about toys, they arnt gonna be disadvantaged in the slightest.
> 
> And even the Mrs is ok with the idea now and has been looking at statics. If it doesn't work and we don't like it we can always move back.


Living in a caravan attending a private school is gonna be hell on earth, rediculously thin walls hearing everything in the other rooms.

Honestly after having holidays in a static as a kid I always couldn't wait to get home.

I just don't get it it's exactly same as living in a house except its cheaper to buy the caravan and you pay ground rent instead of council tax.

You are just gonna pay a fortune in heating in winter so won't actually save much in the long run as there not often insulated for winter use.

As above have a trial run in a winter month see how it goes, I personally would do it if my partner was interested as it is cheap,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Because kids are mean mate.
> 
> If you put them through private education how do you think they will be treated by their peers?
> 
> ...


You don't think I can just use a relatives address as an abode for the kids? It's not difficult, and trust me these boys are not the type to get bullied haha. Besides kids will bully kids over everything, hair colour, glasses, brand of trainers, anything. I'm not gonna stay living in a house just because some kids might make fun of it. But I do however like your idea about giving it a test run, we will do just that!


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

I don't see why it's such a bad idea. I think when a lot of people think of trailer parks they imagine some American family in absolute squalor, when that isn't the case over here. Most parks are very nice, and actually cost a fair bit to stay on. My wife and I looked into park homes a couple of years ago, albeit we don't have kids so I'm not too sure about the issues there. I think they're a viable alternative.

A lot of people have been saying that his kids would be bullied, as if being popular in school should be all that matters and parents are wrong if they even open their kids up to the possibility of being bullied. That's ****. We should be teaching our kids more than just to fit in, we should be helping them to stand up for themselves, to not be ashamed even when other kids try to shame you. People get bullied for more petty reasons anyway. It just shows the problem lies with the bully, not with the victim or his circumstances!


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> How do you come up with that figure 7K on 120k profit? that's about 6%?
> 
> I think where a skilled accountant comes in is knowing all the little expenses/allowances/loopholes etc, which will make what originally looks like a 120k profit that much less.


It's where the profit is and what you take out as a dividend. The flat rate on profit to £300k is only 21%...


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate but didn't have any help when I set up these businesses and nor did I know **** all about laws, tax returns or anything else, I brushed it under the carpet and i was too busy to care at that time. That doesn't make me bad with finances (which is completely irrelevant and none of your business iether).


If it's none of my business, which it probably isn't - so fair dos, why post the thread on t'interweb forum?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Because kids are mean mate.
> 
> If you put them through private education how do you think they will be treated by their peers?
> 
> ...


that is very good advice. I would even suggest renting a static for a couple of winter months before jumping head long into it.

also if your businesses leave a paper trail i.e there are electronic records of payments made to you by customers, whether you live in a caravan or a hole in the ground the tax man will still catch up with you.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> You don't think I can just use a relatives address as an abode for the kids? It's not difficult, and trust me these boys are not the type to get bullied haha. Besides kids will bully kids over everything, hair colour, glasses, brand of trainers, anything. I'm not gonna stay living in a house just because some kids might make fun of it. But I do however like your idea about giving it a test run, we will do just that!


I honestly don't know, but I would suspect putting your kids through school with a relatives address as their home address is quite risky, if that comes out later down the line, (it's a kinda big secret to ask the kids to keep) your leaving yourself open to a lot of questions.

I would have thought most schools first thought when finding out a parent has lied to them about their address would be to seek advice from social services.

Like I said I don't know how risky that actually is, might not be risky at all, but I'd think very carefully about using cover stories where your kids are involved.

As for the test drive, do it.

I know there is a lot of negativity to your idea on here, but if it works for you then great, but having tried that life it isn't easy and I wouldn't go back through my own choice, esp. not with kids in tow.

Having a month in one will at least let you see first had what the quality of life is.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

ok now understand your thoughts but to drop out of standard life is not that easy - i would presume a self sufficient sort of existence would get you away from the corporations and their affects on society ??

Many in rural Ukriane (where the wife is from) and her granny live with market gardens- rabbit pens - chicken cops - pig pen - rows of apple / pear trees that shelter the vegetable patch which grew all the produce for the winter months - so hardly had to buy anything - surplus was sold at farmers markets to pay for needed goods - so very self sufficient- which saved their lives during hard times - granny was in the resistance against not corporations but tyrannical regimes such as the Nazis and latterly the communists.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> As for pavements.. i didn't ask them to be layed nor are they layed purely for my benefit.


No - they are for *everyone's *benefit - like the roads, the NHS, free education, emergency services, social services & defence of the realm that you don't seem to feel the obligation to pay for, yet enjoy the benefits of.

And before you try to claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of things like the armed forces, can I remind you that you speak English as a first language & not German. If you claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of free education, can I remind you that you are a businessman, and a modern economy relies on a workforce who can do things like read & count. It also relies on people being able to move around (road building), enjoy secuirity for themselves & their posessions (police) and not have to sell themselves into slavery when they can't earn a living (social services)

Those of us who do pay our fair share get understandibly irritated with anarchists who think that all tax is theft.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No - they are for *everyone's *benefit - like the roads, the NHS, free education, emergency services, social services & defence of the realm that you don't seem to feel the obligation to pay for, yet enjoy the benefits of.
> 
> And before you try to claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of things like the armed forces, can I remind you that you speak English as a first language & not German. If you claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of free education, can I remind you that you are a businessman, and a modern economy relies on a workforce who can do things like read & count. It also relies on people being able to move around (road building), enjoy secuirity for themselves & their posessions (police) and not have to sell themselves into slavery when they can't earn a living (social services)
> 
> Those of us who do pay our fair share get understandibly irritated with anarchists who think that all tax is theft.


I don't think anyone in this entire thread has said they disagree with paying some tax. It's the extent to which the population are taxed which is the issue here. You and others keep trundling out justification for why paying tax is good but you're confused, because I don't think anyone is disagreeing with that, so just put that to rest.

It's because you can't understand the concept that you are confused, and you're arguing a position that nobody has any intention of trying to defend






This thread is beautifully illustrated in the video above


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No - they are for *everyone's *benefit - like the roads, the NHS, free education, emergency services, social services & defence of the realm that you don't seem to feel the obligation to pay for, yet enjoy the benefits of.
> 
> And before you try to claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of things like the armed forces, can I remind you that you speak English as a first language & not German. If you claim that you don't enjoy the benefits of free education, can I remind you that you are a businessman, and a modern economy relies on a workforce who can do things like read & count. It also relies on people being able to move around (road building), enjoy secuirity for themselves & their posessions (police) and not have to sell themselves into slavery when they can't earn a living (social services)
> 
> Those of us who do pay our fair share get understandibly irritated with anarchists who think that all tax is theft.


*THIS !*


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Do private schools accept school fees nowadays in the form of cash in a briefcase?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> This thread is beautifully illustrated in the video above


That video would explain things very well if the development of human culture over the past few thousand years had been controlled by a single agency with a clear set of goals - an idea much beloved by conspiracy theorists.

The fact is that human culture is developing organically, and the repeated failure of governments to achieve their policy objectives should be enough to demonstrate that *nobody *is actually in control. Big companies are able to exploit whatever is going on in society and even manipulate things to their advantage, but these big companies all have their own agenda, their own interests & are ultimately in competition with each other for consumer spending. Money spent on mobile phone apps doesn't get spent on financial services.

Do you seriously think that someone 'in control' at some point in the middle ages thought "mmm - I reckon if we let the peasants chose their occupation, they'll become more productive - then in 100 years when my great-grandson is doing my job, he'll be able to implement the next stage of the plan"

No - what happened is that the Feudal System locked everyone into a rigid society, and people have been gradually aquiring (and occasionally losing) freedoms ever since, because society has grown organically.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> That video would explain things very well if the development of human culture over the past few thousand years had been controlled by a single agency with a clear set of goals - an idea much beloved by conspiracy theorists.
> 
> The fact is that human culture is developing organically, and the repeated failure of governments to achieve their policy objectives should be enough to demonstrate that *nobody *is actually in control. Big companies are able to exploit whatever is going on in society and even manipulate things to their advantage, but these big companies all have their own agenda, their own interests & are ultimately in competition with each other for consumer spending. Money spent on mobile phone apps doesn't get spent on financial services.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree.. although it's naive to assume power isn't passed down. The Rothschilds/ Rockefellers, for example


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't disagree.. although it's naive to assume power isn't passed down. The Rothschilds/ Rockefellers, for example


Ozzy Osbourne and his kids being a perfect example...


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> On a serious...this is not my cup of tea, but how can u say that it's not right for someone else of he chooses to discuss it on a forum and no doubt most guys join in with banter and prob wish they could but don't have that way of thinking. It's peoples choices if it's not harming anyone and his mrs is cool with it and him discussing it then it really has nothing to do with any of us. Kids can learn more dangerous stuff on this forum being told about steroids by someone who talks ****e ( and iv seen it) than learning about open relationships. If we start harping on about what's right and wrong we have to look at ourselves too and none of us perfect.


I don't mind if someone has an open type of relationship and finds it fun to post nudes of his wife (Unknowingly) on the internet. From what i have read also "double teamed", talk about their sisters sex life in such a way that degrades her. Then claims that society is a bunch of d1cks, and does not want their children to mix with society as their own ideologies are far more superior than others. I am not saying this person is a bad parent/role model, there are far worse, but i don't think this person is going to win parent of the year anytime soon.

When i decide to have kids i would love to educate them, and i do not mean teach them further mathematics or advance physics. I want to educate them in philosophy, by encouraging them to read other peoples work and understand other peoples points of view in life. Essentially home schooling your kids is robbing them from just that, they will not learn other peoples viewpoints on specific topics like, marriage, friendship, money, and happiness.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't disagree.. although it's naive to assume power isn't passed down. The Rothschilds/ Rockefellers, for example


Well yes - power & influence can be passed down, but just because you inherited your father's power does not mean that you share his objectives & ideals, or the same competance (or lack of) to use that power. Edward I was a fierce warrior determined to dominate Scotland, whilst his son Edward II was only interested in bumming.

Indeed - the British Royal Family is a good example of what actually happens when power is inherited. Each reign is completely different, pushing society in a slightly different way & reacting to events that are beyond it's control.

I read a bit of conspiracy bo11ocks recently that attempted to prove that two banks were working together because their respective CEO's were second cousins. As if you would automatically have the same agenda as someone just because they shared a Great Grandfather.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> it'll harm his kids if it gets back to them....would you have liked someone possibly saying to you when you were younger 'heard theres a photo of your ma's minge online' (obviously I know your old and there was no internet back then, or electricity)....anything I stick on the internet etc, only can come back to haunt me...to be honest, I cant have any respect for a person who mentions his sister getting shagged at his wedding by his mate...its one thing if no one knew who Tekkers was in real life, but with tekkers, his face is clear to see...wonder if his sister would like someone reading tekkers comment and saying to her about her shenanigans at his wedding...unless his whole family have the values and self respect of the Fritzl's


Oi..I'm not that old! Respect ya elders mr..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> I don't mind if someone has an open type of relationship and finds it fun to post nudes of his wife (Unknowingly) on the internet. From what i have read also "double teamed", talk about their sisters sex life in such a way that degrades her. Then claims that society is a bunch of d1cks, and does not want their children to mix with society as their own ideologies are far more superior than others. I am not saying this person is a bad parent/role model, there are far worse, but i don't think this person is going to win parent of the year anytime soon.
> 
> When i decide to have kids i would love to educate them, and i do not mean teach them further mathematics or advance physics. I want to educate them in philosophy, by encouraging them to read other peoples work and understand other peoples points of view in life. Essentially home schooling your kids is robbing them from just that, they will not learn other peoples viewpoints on specific topics like, marriage, friendship, money, and happiness.


See I think home schooling is great. That's like saying they wouldn't learn from u if u had them and if ur well read and a. Man of the world they can learn a lot from that. Provided they still get to socialise in other ways I think it's fine to home school.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im still waiting to hear how the kids are gonna have a crap time of it.


They're gonna get bullied, they'll go through high school as 'those caravan kids' or pikeys gyppos etc. The nail that sticks out is the first to get hammered so to speak.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> They're gonna get bullied, they'll go through high school as 'those caravan kids' or pikeys gyppos etc. The nail that sticks out is the first to get hammered so to speak.


I didn't realise you were psychic. Can I have Fridays euromillion numbers please? I forgot to play today.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lokken said:


> I didn't realise you were psychic. Can I have Fridays euromillion numbers please? I forgot to play today.


So the only 2 kids I'm the entire school that live in a caravan would not get bullied over it? Are you for real?

"would you like to come to my caravan for tea? I'll fold the table out once my dad gets off the Web cam"


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> So the only 2 kids I'm the entire school that live in a caravan would not get bullied over it? Are you for real?
> 
> "would you like to come to my caravan for tea? I'll fold the table out once my dad gets off the Web cam"


This guy pretty much got it on point. I remember my mates coming over to my house and be like 0.0 I knew some people who lived in bad conditions, but it was cool cause majority of people live in same conditions.if someone lives inside a caravan instantly those kids are going to be classed as different and possibly bullied, but to be fair if they can fend for themselves nobody is really going to do anything about it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't get me wrong Tekkers, I don't disagree with your idea, nor do I think the kids will suffer from the actual living in a caravan etc, I just feel life is hard enough for all the kids that fit in without their dad moving them into a caravan. Soon as they're 16 it's totally fair game, it's your duty to embarrass them, until then I feel you should help them blend through high school as smoothly as possible regardless of your plans.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Tekkers post a pic of your Mrs tits in here to bring this thread back around to where it should be


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Too much bullying in schools doesn't matter If someone lives in a caravan they don't deserve to get bullied they should be allowed to smack someone in the face for bullying them. "Blending in so you don't get Bullied is whats wrong


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> Too much bullying in schools doesn't matter If someone lives in a caravan they don't deserve to get bullied they should be allowed to smack someone in the face for bullying them. "Blending in so you don't get Bullied is whats wrong


Well either way if your the pikey kid in the caravan your going to get bullied and if you wack someone in school then your getting in sh1t


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** me obsessed or what? Seems to be an irish thing specifically?
> 
> Forced? Tent? What an absolute moron. What are you 12 years old?


Can you not tell by my name i was born in 1990 hippie boy?

An absolute moron who can still make a decent living on 2.6k per month but some genius who earns 10k per month is being brought to his knees by the real worlds demands and has no other option but to live in a field eating grass like a cow

OP makes 10 k per month people!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> "Blending in so you don't get Bullied is whats wrong


It's not ideal but it's life. College is the place to stand out as much as you wish and become an individual.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

ever thought about a canal boat rather than caravan? (havent read all 22 pages). you can get a 'cheap' narrow boat for around 20k, residential moorings a couple hunderd a month. new certificates renewing every so often (H+S stuff etc) but get a fixed address, some residential moorings even have a little garden and stuff. and every weekend is a potential holiday! cheaper than a morgage i know that much.

ive 'sort of' looked into it before but the wife isnt keen. if i was single (or could convince the wife) then id do it asap.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Sams said:


> Well either way if your the pikey kid in the caravan your going to get bullied and if you wack someone in school then your getting in sh1t


Id rather get "in the sh!t" than be bullied


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> Id rather get "in the sh!t" than be bullied


Well just make sure your not Tekkers son and you should be ok


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Dai the drive said:


> It's where the profit is and what you take out as a dividend. The flat rate on profit to £300k is only 21%...


yeh but that still doesn't answer where you get the figure you quoted of 7k tax to be paid on 120k earnings if he was ltd company

even if you paid yourself a 9k salary(or whatever the max non taxable is) regardless of how much dividend you took you would still have to pay 20% corporation tax on the remaining 110k or so profit no?. Not sure if i'm missing something here but would like to hear how you get this figure of 7k?


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Sams said:


> Well just make sure your not Tekkers son and you should be ok


And if I am not surrounded by bully sympathisers


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Jamestuala said:


> And if I am not surrounded by bully sympathisers


Whatever that means


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Things escalated a little in here


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

When I first saw the title of this thread,I presumed Tekkers wanted to cancel his life Insurance policy.However, having noticed how it has run and run,I thought Id satisfy my curiosity as to what has made this thread run to 20 plus pages.

Tekkers, does come across a somewhat of a Walter Mitty type character A guy who does seem to garner some satisfaction from some of his rather exuberant posts.

However, living a life without the pressures of consumerism ridged demands, and restrictions of modern life, I feel to be a noble and brave endeavour.The romantic view of a simplistic lifestyle however may well soon turn sour,when you realise that you may some time desperately need the services of the infrastructure that you want to abandon, when someone is taken ill or your dwelling is burning down.

As for the effect on the children.I can see nothing negative in leaving behind a life where the constant social pressure to conform and "posess goods" is abandoned.Many well adjusted and creative minds have developed in what most would perceive to be less than ideal surroundings.Some suffering, builds character, and appreciation that money, should not be lifes major priority.

One thing I have learned over the years, is that money and posessions are thankless Gods.They have an unquenchable thirst, that is never satisfied.If you can truly lessen the impact and importance they have, it can only lead to a more satisfying life, not just an existence drowning in paraphernalia.

I think Tekkers should be commended for his idea.I just fear that in reality it might not be so simplistic at it might appear.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> When I first saw the title of this thread,I presumed Tekkers wanted to cancel his life Insurance policy.However, having noticed how it has run and run,I thought Id satisfy my curiosity as to what has made this thread run to 20 plus pages.
> 
> Tekkers, does come across a somewhat of a Walter Mitty type character A guy who does seem to garner some satisfaction from some of his rather exuberant posts.
> 
> ...


And that about ends the thread 

As for How it's reached 20 odd pages, there's a lot of bellends on here :lol: im just letting people squabble among themselves now lol.


----------

